# 1 Puppy??



## top-totty-rotti

Hi all 

went for scan with Lucy when she was at 40 days the scan came up as negative... so carried on with day to day things as normal....

any how.... Lucy looked as though her teets were getting bigger but not really putting much weight on.. she then over the past few days has been having a white stringy discharge... so yesterday i rang my vet he asked me to go back in....

He saw Lucy and said well she does look pregnant but i cant feel anything... so he suggested a re-scan, he said this would pick up if the womb was inflamed causing infection & if nothing showed he would treat as a phantom and give her some kind of injection to stop any milk been produced....

he put the scan machine on and there it was... a tiny spine & the little heart beat!!! he said the only thing i should be worried of is that there looks to be only 1 but she is carrying very high....

she is also due within 5 days 

i know that i was expecting this but after been told there was nothing there & lucy not to really change until just now i had nothing pre-pared .... so it was all systems go yesterday....
i went through a stage of feeling terrible yesterday cause i thought she'd not been pregnant therefore not been on puppy food etc.. but now i know ihave a few days to get organised!!

has anyone else been told this before??


----------



## Bearpaw

Oh bless,i justed wanted to say congrats really,and hope that all goes well.


----------



## Clare7435

Never bred dogs so haven't a clue,
Just wanted to say I hope your girl is ok and everything goes smoothly
Clare xx


----------



## GillyR

Hello xxx

Scans are not accurate at all - we was told molly was having, 2 - she ended up having 5. So dont be surprised if she has more 

Is this the first time you have whelped?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

it is yes, i have just ordered the whelping box etc to be delivered tomorrow... i just cant belive that i was told on a 4 day scan that there was DEFINATELY her words not anything there!! 
if it was not for the discharge i would have not taken her to the vets cause there has been no other definate changes!! 
i now have just a few days to prepare!! the vet just said he could only see one but she is carrying very high apparently .. under her ribs!


----------



## GillyR

Apparently sheep scans are the best ones.

Dont panic, and dont worry, sounds like her pregnancy has been fine, some dogs do change others dont, as long as she has not been ill or had problems, i would say she will be grand 

There are some lovely people on here, who can give you more advice, than i can, have you got a mentor that will be with you? 
I have only whelped once, so am no expert, but will help if i can.


----------



## Nonnie

I believe there is an increased risk of birthing complications with a single pup. They tend to be on the large side, with many bitches needing a c-section.


----------



## Clare7435

Has the vet sugested a c setion at all? I would think they'd keep a close eye on her....hope it's ok
Clare xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

no the vet said nothing about a c-section he just said he could see the one but due to how she was carrying them he couldn't tell if there was more, he said if it was a single pup complications could arise but never mentioned a c section, he just said that if shes not had them by next sunday to give him a ring


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Did the vet give you an idea of the size of the pup?????? Sometimes they if there is another pup they can hide behind the other one etc, you never know you may have two?????????? Singletons are usually harder to give birth too as they have more room to grow and take all the nurishment and become bigger puppies and some needing c-sections, dont want to worry you with that, but it is known. Keep this link going so we can all look in and follow her birth and see how she is getting on. Keep the vets phone number on hand just in case he is needed, and get a friend with you if you can just incase you may panic for some reason being first timer, it is nice to have someone to chat to and keep you company if nothing else, and if you do need to go into the vets with her, you can sit with her in the car and be driven, or you drive and the other person care for her in the back of the car, I had my mate with me on my first lot, and it was nice to have someone there so you dont feel isolated.
Good luck to you. 
I am excited now to see how she goes and how many she does have. xxxxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i'm excited just very nervous as its come as such a shock!!
but at least the whelping box etc wil be here tomorrow!! 

shes had no problems so far,, just this discharge??? any ideas on what that could be? it doesn;t smell it is just a white/creamy stringy discharge? the vet just said it could be a change in hormone levels shes had this since friday every so often, if shes been laid down a while


----------



## estalearottweilers

top-totty-rotti said:


> i'm excited just very nervous as its come as such a shock!!
> but at least the whelping box etc wil be here tomorrow!!
> 
> shes had no problems so far,, just this discharge??? any ideas on what that could be? it doesn;t smell it is just a white/creamy stringy discharge? the vet just said it could be a change in hormone levels shes had this since friday every so often, if shes been laid down a while


this discharge is normal in a bitch that is due puppies.

do you have any pics of your girl?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> i'm excited just very nervous as its come as such a shock!!
> but at least the whelping box etc wil be here tomorrow!!
> 
> shes had no problems so far,, just this discharge??? any ideas on what that could be? it doesn;t smell it is just a white/creamy stringy discharge? the vet just said it could be a change in hormone levels shes had this since friday every so often, if shes been laid down a while


That is normal, as long as it done smell offensive, her body is getting ready for delivery, I have got this link for you to look at, I found it very usefull and always read it (even though I have read it over and over and over lolol).
It tells you everything.

Whelping Information


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you i will have a look at it & yea i have some pics of her il try get them up  

thank you everyone for your support & advice


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hope these pictures work


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

She is a healthy looking dog, coat nice and shinny, clear looking eyes, she should be fine, they are big built dogs. Did the vet say about the size of the puppy to you.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

he just said it looked like a wiggler! didn't say anything about the size. Lucy was getting a little sick of him messing around as he had her laid down, then stood up then feeling her tummy then scanning again ... she was getting bit figity


----------



## estalearottweilers

she does look very happy bless her. what is her breeding if you dont mind me asking? if you do mind tell me to mind me own lol.


----------



## comfortcreature

My neighbor (who just passed, bless him) bred Westies for 30 years (bred only every couple of years). He had the scan NOT show a single pup at one point and it was at about the three days ahead of birth time he decided that his girl was truly going to give birth.

She had a beautiful little girl pup without complications, but it was a big'un and I remember him mentioning he had to cut out the rich supplements for the dam after a week, as the pup was gaining too fast . . . he was worried she'd be a swimmer. She turned out fine, and he kept her too.

CC


----------



## wooliewoo

Bless her.,,,,,,not long to wait !!!!I was told by vets when my Lucy was expecting that its more important for her to have puppy food when pups here than before as its when they feed they take everything from mum


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well thats what happened to us, scanned at day 40 definately nothing there the vets words... only when i saw discharge i thought im going to have her checked over and guess what a puppy! i could not believe my eyes!

Lucy was laid on her side last night and when i put my hand over her stomach i could feel movement & lots of it, but not just in one place! do you think that they could have been carried rather high and then dropped lower after the scan, or do you think its more than likely that she has just the one? 
as long as shes ok through the whole thing im not fussed if theres only 1 !

Lucy was really restless last night when we first went to bed around 11pm ish, but then after about an hour or so she was fast asleep.... although got up this morning and there were lots of the creamy discharge, she went out reluctantly (nothing new there though in this weather) for a wee, but couldn't wait to get back in, but when i looked on the blankets where she has been laid there was small blood stained patch hmy:
Im at work at the min but my sister is with her and has promised to let me know of her every move!!


----------



## dexter

i wish you all the best x i'm sure it'll be fine.

many moons ago my vet said my bitch wasn't in whelp a week before her due date i found out she was, and she had 6 huge pups, with no extra food. 

I now use sheep scanners lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i just hope the whelping box etc turns up today! 

im sure that she will be fine, its just the amount of reading you do kind of freaks you out a bit! I've read loads of things about single pups causing one hell of a lot of problems  so im just a bit worried!


----------



## tilly36

hi, hope everything goes ok, what day is she on ? mine whelped at day 60... 7 puppies all coming on lovely 4 weeks old now... it does sound like she has more than one.. I do hope so as whelping will be much easier for her I am not an experienced breeder as this was my first litter and hers, but if you need any advice they are great on here anytime day or night there is always someone here to advise you .... have a look at my thread 'DAY 57'


----------



## Harvers

Hi There

Sounds to me like you maybe having pups today/tonight.

I have also had this experience of having a bitch scanned been told no pups and she then went on to be carrying one pup.

Because there was only one pup she went over her due date and when she did finally start her contractions werent very strong. She ended up having a c-section and unfortunatey the puppy was dead. Also with it being a singleton he was too big for her to have delivered normally.

We also thought there was more than one pup as when we were feeling her tummy seemed like there was movement all over, but it was simply because the pup was so big.

Please keep us update on her progress and I hope it all goes well for you.

take care

Michelle


----------



## top-totty-rotti

oh michelle im so sorry to hear that  

Lucy is now on day 60 from first mating! I just hope and pray that everything goes well ... fingers crossed!

i am really greatful for every ones help and advice on here ... thnak you guys! xxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Good luck! I hope all goes well with her. Keep us posted!


----------



## Bearpaw

Just follow your gut instinct hun,if you are at all concerned or worried by anything,take no chances and contact the vet.
Fingers crossed it all goes well and youll soon have a gorgeous little pup.(or two  )


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i hope so, il see what shes like later on shes been very sleepy this morning


----------



## wooliewoo

Bless sounds like its all systems go. Hope all goes well


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you

i will keep you all posted! 
xx


----------



## Lab-lover

Hi

My dog had a singleton last year and everything went well!  

It was quite a large pup but she was able to deliver it naturally without any complications. The fact you haven't been feeding your bitch extra food as you didn't know she was pregnant is good, so hopefully it won't be too big.

The only problem we did have was that her milk dried up quickly due to not having enough stimulation. Also, we all fell in love with the pup so we ended up keeping him!!  

Good luck!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hahaha.... its already been decided if its just the one it will defiantely no doubt about it be staying with me  

my sister has just said shes just asleep.... thats another thing as i didnt know she as pregnant i havn't booked anytime off.... although my boss is superb and has already said i can have the time off when needed


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well the whelping box is here... just hope it will be strong enough. I have bought a disposable one which is made of card board... any one had one before???


----------



## GillyR

Hello 

Glad you have it, yep i had one of these too xxx good luck.


----------



## archielee

I will be getting one too, lots of people have used them so i think they are good


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you
just hope its strong enough! x


----------



## RachyBobs

Hi there, I was told 3 puppies and my bitch had 11, so be prepared for more than one just incase x


----------



## Spaniel mad

I hope all goes well

Good luck xx


----------



## wooliewoo

top-totty-rotti said:


> well the whelping box is here... just hope it will be strong enough. I have bought a disposable one which is made of card board... any one had one before???


Ive used these twice now for 2 litters of 8 boxers (new one each time).....box lasted for a good 5 weeks as we cut in half for pups to use as they grew


----------



## corrine3

just wanted to wish u luck!  how exciting x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

few pictures of Lucy & the bump.......

How many does everyone think???


----------



## top-totty-rotti

more pics...


----------



## GillyR

Hello 

I wouldnt like to say, to be honest, she has a neat little bump 

She is a beauty, how is she today? when is she due now?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

shes come to work with me this morning & she wouldn't let me out of her site!


shes on day 61 today & is still just sleepy!


----------



## GillyR

ohhhh how exciting !!! not long now.


----------



## miti999

Ahhh! She does look very comfy in her whelping box.

I couldn't guess how many puppies though. 

The one thing I would say from my own brief experience is if you are planning on keeping the whelping box in that room shown in your pix and the puppies too, I would highly recommend that you buy a very large piece of lino or something to protect your wooden floor.  

It's amazing how puppies' wee seeps everywhere!

Good luck with everything!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you and yes i will get some lino to put down, we just took some up from kitchen so i think i wil put that down!


----------



## GillyR

Is that room the main room in the house? she will want somewhere quiet.

I also heard that in the wild their instincts would tell them to go to a cave or similar, they feel safer closed in, i covered my girls whelp box, and she went in a little darkened room.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

its one of my living rooms, so yes its a quiet room but she has the run of the house anyhow


----------



## thisby1

She is beautiful....good luck to you both and fingers crossed for safe delivery.

My girl was repeatedly scanned and showed only 1 pup and that's just what she had...he is nearly a year now and very lovely.

xx


----------



## newflove

hope all goes well i think she will have 2 pups fingers crossed xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks everyone!

il keep everyone updated x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

whats running through my mind at the min is.... should i ask the vet to scan her again to see if they can see any more or just wait and see??


----------



## GillyR

LOL, i put my bets on it being two.

Its up to you, if it were me, i dont think i would tbh, so soon to due date, and mine hates the vets.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yea true, i just dont want it t cause any problems for her! and so inpatient to actually see how many there is


----------



## Bearpaw

Awww shes really beautiful! im so looking forward to hearing when she has it/them!!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well i wish she'd hurry up!!

how long do the vets usually leave them for past there due date?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I am not sure on this one, but if you know the first day she mated then the vet could go on that and would give you the best advice as to how long to wait after her due date.

Good luck on the birth which wont be long now if she dont want you out of her sight.


----------



## estalearottweilers

i would say she has more than 1 in there m8. {but would be hard to tell just from a pic}

re her welping box being where it is i would not worry to much all our bitches have their pups in our frontroom and are fine with it.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

good good 

no she wont let me out of her site... following me very where! going to take her out soon for a walk see if that might get things on the move later!!


----------



## estalearottweilers

be careful with the walking as they can just start to have pups with no signs at all. my old c.k.c.s did just this had been a 100% normal day had eaten all her meals no the last meal she had eaten 20 mins after she had her first puppy no panting no digging just simply produced a puppy. personally i would keep her to your garden and house.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> good good
> 
> no she wont let me out of her site... following me very where! going to take her out soon for a walk see if that might get things on the move later!!


You WILL know when she is in labour if she goes through the day as you are more likely to take more notice if you know what I mean as you are up and about. She will be acting TOTALLY different, although saying that some dogs dont show that the are in labour so some owners dont now the signs. Did you look at the link I gave you. It will give you some information on what to look for etc etc. But dont forget....all the information you get on here, there is nothing better than your own vet, so if you are not sure on anything CALL him ok. Good Luck with her. My Chihuahua went two day early and didnt act in labour until in the hard labour stage, so she didnt go by the book at all. I always say this.........but I always but in some ordainary vanilla ice cream to give while she is in labour and after the puppy being born, it gives them a boost and cools them down too. This is my experience and advice given to me by my dogs owner. xxxxxx ( and I bought a block for me too lololol)
P.S. If she goes in the night and she wants to go to the loo, I would keep her in the house, as sometimes they think they need a wee and it is in fact her feeling the want to give birth to the puppy, BUT if you do go outside, TAKE A TORCH AND STAY WITH HER OK. I kept Teigan inside when she was in labour and let her pee on a pad.


----------



## miti999

Well good luck!

The experienced people on this forum will be there if you need help with anything. Especially WelshCrazy, she's fantastic!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

vanilla ice cream it is then! il stock up on that later!!

well shes eaten nothing at all today, food been down all day, shes had lots of wees and a poo, which looked fine. 
shes followed me every where hence why shes come to work with me and followed my every move at work....

i think after reading that i will keep her at home then dont want to just pop a puppy out hmy:

yes i read the link you sent very useful information in it altho i have read quite a few with no signs and then just pops out a pup!!! 

i see what you mean about taking more notice of her ,i ve not been able to take my eyes of her and every move she makes!! 

il update later today if there is any changes!! thanks again everyone!!


PS: She stinks today!!!!!!


----------



## estalearottweilers

*i think after reading that i will keep her at home then dont want to just pop a puppy out*

lol should of seen my face was defo shock. she had 6 pups in a 1 1/2 hrs. thankfully i had every ready and to hand at the side of her welping box.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hmy:hmy:

I CAN IMAGINE YOUR FACE!!!
bloody hell!!! 

i just want it all to go well and hurry up and get it over with !!


----------



## GillyR

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You WILL know when she is in labour if she goes through the day as you are more likely to take more notice if you know what I mean as you are up and about. She will be acting TOTALLY different, although saying that some dogs dont show that the are in labour so some owners dont now the signs. Did you look at the link I gave you. It will give you some information on what to look for etc etc. But dont forget....all the information you get on here, there is nothing better than your own vet, so if you are not sure on anything CALL him ok. Good Luck with her. My Chihuahua went two day early and didnt act in labour until in the hard labour stage, so she didnt go by the book at all. I always say this.........but I always but in some ordainary vanilla ice cream to give while she is in labour and after the puppy being born, it gives them a boost and cools them down too. This is my experience and advice given to me by my dogs owner. xxxxxx ( and I bought a block for me too lololol)
> P.S. If she goes in the night and she wants to go to the loo, I would keep her in the house, as sometimes they think they need a wee and it is in fact her feeling the want to give birth to the puppy, BUT if you do go outside, TAKE A TORCH AND STAY WITH HER OK. I kept Teigan inside when she was in labour and let her pee on a pad.


had to smile at this, welshie and her ice cream, i blame you for my weight gain 

O.P, welshie is a god send, she gives wonderful advice, really helped me.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

miti999 said:


> Well good luck!
> 
> The experienced people on this forum will be there if you need help with anything. Especially WelshCrazy, she's fantastic!


I can only tell you about my experience and what I did for mine. There is nothing better and more important than the advice of your vets. Thank you for you kind words.



GillyR said:


> had to smile at this, welshie and her ice cream, i blame you for my weight gain
> 
> O.P, welshie is a god send, she gives wonderful advice, really helped me.


How many boxes of Ice Cream did you eat to the poor dogs quarter of a box lololololololo...........nice though eh! refreshing for YOU and the DOG.

And the same goes to you, thank you for your kinds words aswell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I read and read and re read those links I gave you, and it did help alot. But dogs pregnancies, labour and whelping is never the same from one dog to the other. each one is different. 
You will find other more experienced breedesr on here who will be here for you on the day if you post it up for us to read ok......they are really good.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i think the whole adivce ive received from everyone on here has been fantastic!!!

Lucy has been really sleepy since coming back from work today, i didn't do the walk after reading what had been said on here. she has had a bath though today she smeeled funny & loves baths so shes all clean now.... 
she keeps cleaning herself lots today

still waiting though.....


----------



## H0lly

Oooh this is exciting , For a stab in the dark , im going to say 11:45 and she will have 2  

Just a guess tho 

Keep us updated and i hope all goes well

P.S She is gorgeous


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you!

well lets hope your right.... 2 is better than none!!


----------



## wooliewoo

Oh bless she has that "what you looking" at expression

With regards the box, we put some plastic sheeting underneath to stop any leaks and we used the box the whelp box came in as a roof so it was dark up 1 end......or a blanket across as pups grew.

Hope all go's well with her and pups x


----------



## Bearpaw

Any news this morning?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

DAY 62..

Hi all..
update on Lucy..... NOTHING has happened  

was playing on my imnd last night so i hardly slept, unlike Lucy who never moved all night!! shes still not eaten anything, and is cleaning for like 5-10 min at a time, but apart from that nothing more than the usual Lucy!!

shes come to work with me again as when she eventually did realise i was out of bed she was following me round, I usually stand at the door when she goes out to do her business but she wouldn't go out with out me this morning, just clingy is all but no news yet..... sorry guys!!


----------



## tilly36

hi, sounds like it wont be long now 'Betty' was like that didnt eat at all on the day she whelped.... fingers crossed it's tonight


----------



## Debs61

Good luck Totti
Hope all goes well,


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks ...

she didn't eat all day yesterday either but still nothing... maybe it will be tonight although im not getting my hopes up!!!! :smile5:


----------



## tilly36

my puppies will be 5 weks old on sat they are gorgeous but hard work 7 of them here are some pics.....


----------



## top-totty-rotti

awwwwwww so so so cute 

thats made me want them to come even more now!!!! 

shes....... well........ asleep...... again!!!


----------



## GillyR

Awww tottie, Dont apologise, the babies will come when they are ready. 

Like with human pregnacys due date are just a guide, they can come before or days after.
The signs are all there though


----------



## Bearpaw

Am sure she wont be long now,she is certainly showing the signs!
Tilly your pups are lovely!


----------



## GillyR

top-totty-rotti said:


> awwwwwww so so so cute
> 
> thats made me want them to come even more now!!!!
> 
> shes....... well........ asleep...... again!!!


Saving her energy


----------



## top-totty-rotti

GillyR said:


> Awww tottie, Dont apologise, the babies will come when they are ready.
> 
> Like with human pregnacys due date are just a guide, they can come before or days after.
> The signs are all there though


true

how long are they likely to leave them after the due date?


----------



## GillyR

I am not entirley sure, i think it depends on the dog, i am sure a more knowledgable person will tell you xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

If your dog is defo carrying a singlton and the vet knows for defo it is, then they will not let it go over too many days and that puppy is growing with each day. If she havent had any signs on day 64 Phone the Vet again and tell him that you have concerns and it being singleton aswell what should you do???? He will tell you what he thinks then and put your mind at rest. She sounds like she is in the very very early stage which can last up to 48 hours. 

You will notice the last labour stage and pushing, she will stare and go trancelike in her eyes. Mine shook and stared like she was hypnotised lolol then was panting like mad. xxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well she was scanned last sunday the 21st , vet told me he thought that there could just be the one but not entirley sure as she is carrying very high. 

shes not eaten for 2 days now, or very little if at all. shes liking herself quite often and just very sleepy, vet just said if nthing has come by this sunday i have to give them a ring which will be the 28th (day 65 for her) 

just hope it comes naturally and that there both safe, i asked yesterday weather i should take her for another scan to see but everyone seems to be against it with it been so close to the day

shes not in any pain to what i can see, just sleepy, we went into the field at work and shes done both wee & poo today which again looked fine

i probably just stress, think im still getting over the shock of only just finding out on sunday, i feel so un-prepared! :nonod:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

She will go when she is ready dont worry yourself, keep calm for her ok. She will CONTINUOUSLY lick her vulva when it is happening and I mean constantly, she may shiver alot aswell and pant little bits at a time, when in labour she will pant heavy. She will probably have very loose motions which is her clearing herself out ready for birthing, My Teigan didnt have the runs at all, hers was quite soft. Teigan was eating food on the day of birth so wasnt like the way they say in a book etc, all dogs are different. Some pop their puppies so quickly and others last hours and hours which drags on.
You will notice the difference in her behaviour from how she is normally. Dazed look, shakey? panting and and then the pushing. Keep your vets number at hand ready ok, I would also have a pen and paper with you so you can write down how things are progressing when she starts, so if you have to explain anything to the vet over the phone you can read it off the paper rather than get all confused and forget some information. You will have the exact information.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

so would you ditch the whole scan idea??

shes just sleepy, the people who come into my office think i have drugged her or something shes not barked for anyone today!!

will she not produce milk until after the littler? sorry confused about this one as some people say its there before the litter others say its not


----------



## top-totty-rotti

forget that she has milk !!! :001_tt1:


----------



## GillyR

awww lol, clever mommy xxx


----------



## Pug_D

Just wanted to wish you good luck!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you 

got a little over excited when i realised she has milk!!

just hope everything goies well x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> so would you ditch the whole scan idea??
> 
> shes just sleepy, the people who come into my office think i have drugged her or something shes not barked for anyone today!!
> 
> will she not produce milk until after the littler? sorry confused about this one as some people say its there before the litter others say its not


The colostrum is there ready for them to suckle so if you gently squeed a nipple you may see some come out. it is clearish fluid. The proper milk dont come in until about 3 - 4 days later, that colostrum is the most important part of the milk for the puppies to take within the first 48 hours. I wouldnt bother doing another scan now as it is too near the time and you may make her stress out which is not good for her, she should be in a nice warm calm room to have her puppies with no interferance from other dogs etc. Just let her go naturally and then on day 64 (or 65 as your vet have said) phone him if nothing have happend, write down everything that is happening from no on so you can remember better. It will help the vet aswell if you are able to tell him everything ok.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you very much for all the advice you have given me 

i will write everything down as from today & then i have a record of it all 

excited me now .............yessssssssss


----------



## archielee

top-totty-rotti said:


> thank you very much for all the advice you have given me
> 
> i will write everything down as from today & then i have a record of it all
> 
> excited me now .............yessssssssss


Its so exciting good luck


----------



## foxy81

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She will CONTINUOUSLY lick her vulva when it is happening and I mean constantly, she may shiver alot aswell and pant little bits at a time, when in labour she will pant heavy.


Just a quick point, my dog didnt pant at all untill 2nd pup was born, there was me waiting for the panting,she yawned about 3 times,pushed and there was pup, so although this is the only bitch ive know not to pant there is a slight chance, i was waiting till the panting started and was then going to get her to lie in the box,needless to say all our pups were born in the front room and then had to be moved into the box...lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti

haha, thats just typical  

well shes a just liking herslef & getting a bit restless but not over restless


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well shes eaten a tiny bit ...


----------



## Lealou

i know how you feel my little girl was due yesterday from her first mate she is dilated but not doing anything its so frustrating its the waiting and trying not to watch her as to put her off my little girl is sleeping next to me at the mo wont go near her box typical good luck lea x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

so we just got home about 20 min ago, 
let both dogs out, lucy has a wee & some more stingy discharge

made both dogs there 3 weetabix & milk peppa immediately eats hers nothing new there but lucy wouldn't even look at it! she has a mouth full and about 5 min later she threw up!! & then shes let peppa eat hers too which she dont usually!!


so guys could this be the start


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> so we just got home about 20 min ago,
> let both dogs out, lucy has a wee & some more stingy discharge
> 
> made both dogs there 3 weetabix & milk peppa immediately eats hers nothing new there but lucy wouldn't even look at it! she has a mouth full and about 5 min later she threw up!! & then shes let peppa eat hers too which she dont usually!!
> 
> so guys could this be the start


That is the start of it.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Lealou said:


> i know how you feel my little girl was due yesterday from her first mate she is dilated but not doing anything its so frustrating its the waiting and trying not to watch her as to put her off my little girl is sleeping next to me at the mo wont go near her box typical good luck lea x


yes i know the feeling of trying not to watch... Lucy will lay in the box for about 10 min then gets up and goes lays on the floor!! i was sat in the box with her last night watching tv just so she would stay in for longer than 10 min!!

good luck with yours...  x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is the start of it.


well i most certianly hope so!!! shes giving me the big puppy eyes!!!

come on Lu....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

foxy81 said:


> Just a quick point, my dog didnt pant at all untill 2nd pup was born, there was me waiting for the panting,she yawned about 3 times,pushed and there was pup, so although this is the only bitch ive know not to pant there is a slight chance, i was waiting till the panting started and was then going to get her to lie in the box,needless to say all our pups were born in the front room and then had to be moved into the box...lol


This is why I had told her not all dogs go the same way. no two dogs are the same, my Teigan was eating right up to the time of panting heavy stage.


----------



## GillyR

whhhooo hoooooo - think that maybe the plug, my dog got sick too.

Keep us informed, finger and toes crossed :001_tt1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

exciting isnt it when a pup is due to be born soon. I always get excited for others and there not even my dogs lolololol


----------



## GillyR

It is welshie xxxx

is she digging?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

no shes just been sick again...

ive just put her a blanket over half of the whelping box so its a bit darker for her and private. I've moved peppa out of the way now too

keep you all posted

xx


----------



## Tanya1989

cant wait to hear


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

There is a good sticky above about The Story of a First Time Litter, have a read of that if you can. More so to the endish of the thread where she started to go into labour, it will help you pass the time away and is a very good read about her journey.
If I remember rightly Jayzee's dog was slow to start and made her wait until SHE was ready to give birth lolol.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i read the one at work yesterday ny candys mum that was a great read!! especially with how detailed it was!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I hope everything goes ok for you and the dog. cant wait to hear now. xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you

as soon as something happens il update


----------



## Tanya1989

Get some food in you now. You won't have time later.  This is the time I get all my favourite films out and pretend to ignore her. Helps keep me awake too. I get so tired because the excitement wears you out


----------



## Debs61

Any news yet..Im excited
Good Luck


----------



## alaun

good luck can't wait to hear the news. Xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

no news shes been laid down, just looking around & now shes in the kitchen nibbling at some biscuits, she just looks sad!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> no news shes been laid down, just looking around & now shes in the kitchen nibbling at some biscuits, she just looks sad!!


I would be sad too if I had to deliver a puppy and dont know when it is coming bless her. lolol good luck.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I would be sad too if I had to deliver a puppy and dont know when it is coming bless her. lolol good luck.


haha yea so would i when you put it like that!!

shes just come and laid down & more liking at the min! definatley staying down stairs with her tonight!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> haha yea so would i when you put it like that!!
> 
> shes just come and laid down & more liking at the min! definatley staying down stairs with her tonight!!


I slept downstairs with Teigan from day 60 and up until the puppies were one week old. lololol puppy nursery open all hours pmsl.
Was good mind, no snoring from oh and couch all to myself and watching WHAT I WANTED TO WATCH on the tele. it was lush. Not far from the kitchen for snacks and drinks either and down stairs toilet. Didnt need to go back upstairs for a while only for a bath lolololol bliss


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yea sounds lush too!! shes sleeping at the min... i dont think that anything will be happening today! x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well just had some tea, a bath & a sleep 
really tired!!

Lucy been laid on me on the sofa breathing lots faster than usual & making like a constnat whining & grunting noise like really deep brathin but shes not panting, does that make sense


----------



## Tanya1989

yes sounds like things are moving.


----------



## kezhulme

Ah sounds like its all happening - you're in for a late night tonight me thinks 

Good luck so excited for you


----------



## top-totty-rotti

shes just been out for a wee, just breathing heavy but not panting as such


----------



## luvmydogs

Good luck!


----------



## deb53

Good luck..

Woo hoo another reason to stay up late on here  

New Pup/puppies on the way


----------



## top-totty-rotti

dont get your hopes up!!
shes fast asleep lol


----------



## Clare7435

The wait is killing me so what it's doing to you as her mummy I dont know......COME ON OUT baby/s


----------



## sandysmummy

Good luck with it!!! Sandy was heavy breathing in between falling asleep, A few hours later it turned to panting and then several more hours we had puppies!!!!!


----------



## RachyBobs

just caught up with this thread  good luck!!


----------



## leashedForLife

top-totty-rotti said:


> he put the scan machine on and there it was... a tiny spine & the little heart beat!!! [snip]...
> there looks to be only 1 but she is carrying very high....
> she is also due within 5 days    [snip]...
> (felt) terrible yesterday cause i thought she'd not been pregnant therefore not been on puppy food etc.. but now i know i have a few days to get organised!!


i would be looking for foster-kids, :lol: more pups, At LEAST one or 2, to make a small litter - pups who are reared as singletons develop behavioral problems, and intervention is time-consuming + awkward. 
adopting more pups (temporarily) is by far the easiest! 

try to scare up someone who wants to split a litter - mum is running out of milk, a teat is sore, or whatever - orphans? 
call round to the Rott rescues, local shelters, etc, to see if they have pups in need; when the litter is born, just bung the other ones (after a gentle bath) in with mum + pup. 
offering them to the new mum while still damp will encourage her to LICK them, and thus everybody smells similar - wiping a bit of blanket over the adoptive pups faces + butts helps, too. 
presenting the adoptees Butt-First may help, also. (so mums tongue comes into play immediately)

congratulations - and i hope there is at least 2 pups for the new mum! 
--- terry


----------



## tilly36

Good luck Totti and Lucy..... Betty didn't pant at all she did yelp when the first one came out and the double breech 3rd one but otherwise she was quite quiet you could see her contractions they were strong and she just went with them she was amazing and so fast first one was born at 9.20 and last one 11.40 and she had 7 it was an amazing experience... just try to stay calm and that will keep her calm and you will enjoy the experience really excited for you....


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks again everyone for following this and all offering your advice, as you all know i was pretty shocked to find out she was afterall pregnant!!

well shes been asleep now for about 30 min, not currently breathing heavy, ive had no panting what so ever up to now, no digging, no circling etc
she has only been in the whelping box for about 20 min tops since we got in from work

the house is totally quite apart from the usual fish tank filter & the tv on fairly quiet and i have dimmed the lights down for her as i have done for the past 3 days now!!

im going to give it another hour or so and then act like were locking up (the usual bedtime routine), im sleeping downstairs with her tonight after all the licking and the twice she has been sick i think its for the best

but at this moment in time guys i have no further information apart from i have one smelled ass'd girl who is snoring her head off!!!!


----------



## jackjack59

:crying:


top-totty-rotti said:


> Hi all
> 
> went for scan with Lucy when she was at 40 days the scan came up as negative... so carried on with day to day things as normal....
> 
> any how.... Lucy looked as though her teets were getting bigger but not really putting much weight on.. she then over the past few days has been having a white stringy discharge... so yesterday i rang my vet he asked me to go back in....
> 
> He saw Lucy and said well she does look pregnant but i cant feel anything... so he suggested a re-scan, he said this would pick up if the womb was inflamed causing infection & if nothing showed he would treat as a phantom and give her some kind of injection to stop any milk been produced....
> 
> he put the scan machine on and there it was... a tiny spine & the little heart beat!!! he said the only thing i should be worried of is that there looks to be only 1 but she is carrying very high....
> 
> she is also due within 5 days
> 
> i know that i was expecting this but after been told there was nothing there & lucy not to really change until just now i had nothing pre-pared .... so it was all systems go yesterday....
> i went through a stage of feeling terrible yesterday cause i thought she'd not been pregnant therefore not been on puppy food etc.. but now i know ihave a few days to get organised!!
> 
> has anyone else been told this before??


----------



## top-totty-rotti

sorry


----------



## jackjack59

hope all goes well , arnt they a worry sometimes


----------



## top-totty-rotti

they most certainly are, im just glad everyone on here has been around to give me some really great advice!! 

pretty bored of waiting now...... i suppose ive been lucky in a way of probably been the mose impatient girl on the planet that i only found out last sunday!!! still feels like ive been waiting a life time......


----------



## tilly36

I think your probably feeling like that because you are worrying because they said only one and harder to whelp when there's only one.. I didnt have to play the waiting game because Betty whelped on day 60 lucky for me because it was a sat night and I had booked the weekend off couldn't have timed it better..hope your whelp goes as smoothly as mine...


----------



## Debs61

I cant stay awakw anymore..i really want to stay here and wait for the birth/s.
Wishing you all the best and hope you get some sleep...
My girl is due March 13th...I feel like Ive been waiting years....Wonder if she will hold on until the 14th..Mothers Day


----------



## top-totty-rotti

oh that would be good if she did!!

well im logging off now shes just gone out before bedtime so.......

if anything happens il be back online....if not il speak to you all tomorrow

night night 

xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well morning everyone!

nothing has happened over night. 
i slept downstairs and i am absolutley shattered!!listening for her every move & been squashed by her!!!

shes just been out for a wee & come back in constantly liking but no other signs at present!


----------



## canuckjill

hope things go well, looking forward to hearing about the new arrivals....Jill


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i too are looking forward to the new arrivals too! 
just taking for what seems a life time!!

shes come to work with me... this will be the 3rd day shes not had something proper to eat, she fast asleep this morning again! wish i could go to sleep


----------



## jardine

what fun its going to be if she has them at work, dont think anyone will get anything done, my newfie went of her food for 3 days before labour, good luck hope all goes well.
Ann


----------



## jardine

dont forget she might not get milk if shes not eating so push lactol or anything you can encourage her to eat and drink.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

she had a tiny drink of milk yesterday but then she was sick 

my boss has just suggested a trip to vets but i think il just see how things go first

shes not distressed or anything just sleepy


----------



## jardine

shes probably just saving her energy, my dog was exactly the same.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

true, she could well be

i think im stressing more than her with the thought they might only be one!!!


----------



## wooliewoo

top-totty-rotti said:


> well morning everyone!
> 
> nothing has happened over night.
> i slept downstairs and i am absolutley shattered!!listening for her every move & been squashed by her!!!
> 
> shes just been out for a wee & come back in constantly liking but no other signs at present!


 lol.....get comfy as you will be there a while......i had a week downstairs before birth then 2 weeks after...........that wasnt too bad as hubby did some nights once pups were here


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well its the big due date today!! and nothing!!!


----------



## jardine

try not to worry apparently dogs pick up stress and they can prospone labour, so i was told.
she will probably wait until the middle of the night, try and get some rest, nature is a wonderful thing but never on time.


----------



## deb53

Waiting with baited breathe and fingers crossed 

Hopefully today..going to be here all day waiting for the birth post LOL

Good luck

x


----------



## wooliewoo

top-totty-rotti said:


> well its the big due date today!! and nothing!!!


lol still 14 hours to go!!! My Lucy had first pup at 10pm on due day and last pup 11.30 the next day!!!!!

It will happen soon enough im sure........best of luck x


----------



## Debs61

Ohhh, thank goodness i havent missed anything
Fingers crossed she has the pup/s today..good luck , thinking of you.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well guys speak of the vets.... the vet just rang to see how were getting along & asked if any thing further had happened... so told him the following ....

shes been sleepy
shes liking herself quite alot but not constantly
shes been off her food for about 3 days now
shes not been nesting anywhere

hes said the same as you guys that it sounds like shes in the early stages but he has asked to see Lucy this afternoon to double check her progress he said with the scan showing there could just be the one that he would rather have a look at her himself so were off for a trip to the vets at 2.50 this afternoon


----------



## cav

good luck
ive had a singelton before and all was ok but if im honest i would go for a c-section next time.
i also have my dogs scaned by a sheep scanner as they seem to be very good they even measure the pup or pups to see if they are to big and think there may be problems.
not trying to scare you but just keep a close eye on her


----------



## top-totty-rotti

im kinda of glad that the vet has been in contact this morning to see how shes gettin along.. he probably saw how my face changed when he told me on sunday she was infact pregnant!!

i think that he wants to just see her & see how shes getting along today

she is on day 63 of first mating and 61 of second


----------



## jardine

hopefully the vet will reasure you that everything is normal, try and do some work it might take your mind of things for a while, i know its difficult i have only just gone through it and i know that time drags.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i know what you mean! 

il keep updated if anything changes but at the moment she is just...................

SLEEPING!!


----------



## cav

thats good 
you get good and bad vets but my vets never get my scans right that is why i have started use a sheep scanner
are you doing her temp?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i have struggled to get my hands on a thermometer!! everywhere i have rang only stock the ones which you put in your ear..... hardly useful to me!!

im going to ask the vet today if the sell them, but then again is there much point with her been due.... now??


----------



## cav

i got mine from asda not sure if you have one near you


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i do i have one down the road! 

i will purchase one today!! thanks for that xx


----------



## cav

your welcome ive got pups due in a few weeks so im sure i will be same as you i always get stressed lol

lots of members will help you on here try not to worry


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

How is the little madam doing today, she is going to make you wait until SHE is ready isnt she, lol Dont worry she will go when she is ready. alot of people use tempretures to know when the drop is, then they know birth is imminant. I didnt use one, (too sqweemish and dont like doing it, but that is me). There is a part about taking temperatures in that link I gave you. ok. It tells you how to do it and how many times and what norm temp it and what the drop would be to look for. Begin taking her temperature rectally twice a day.
The normal dog temperature is about 100.3F - 101.3F.
It will normally drop to about 98. degrees F 8 - 24 hours before the onset of labour and she will refuse to eat or drink anything.
xxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i just feel so un prepared think thats why i am more of a stress head!!!


----------



## cav

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> How is the little madam doing today, she is going to make you wait until SHE is ready isnt she, lol Dont worry she will go when she is ready. alot of people use tempretures to know when the drop is, then they know birth is imminant. I didnt use one, (too sqweemish and dont like doing it, but that is me). There is a part about taking temperatures in that link I gave you. ok. It tells you how to do it and how many times and what norm temp it and what the drop would be to look for.xxxx


hello
have you missed me


----------



## cav

top-totty-rotti said:


> i just feel so un prepared think thats why i am more of a stress head!!!


im like that all the time 
what breed is your dog?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

another link for you

The Pregnant Dog


----------



## top-totty-rotti

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> How is the little madam doing today, she is going to make you wait until SHE is ready isnt she, lol Dont worry she will go when she is ready. alot of people use tempretures to know when the drop is, then they know birth is imminant. I didnt use one, (too sqweemish and dont like doing it, but that is me). There is a part about taking temperatures in that link I gave you. ok. It tells you how to do it and how many times and what norm temp it and what the drop would be to look for.xxxx


i think im going to re-read over that again (this wil be about 3rd time) cause not much on at work today just sat around so give me something to do!

not sure if you saw the earlier post but the vet wants to check Lucy over this afternoon make sure everythings all on tack!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

shes a rottweiler


----------



## GillyR

Hello x

I did pop in last night, but my computer was so blinking slow. 

I dont think we feel like we are ever prepared lol..will pop back later to see how she gets on at the vets xxx stay calm xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> i think im going to re-read over that again (this wil be about 3rd time) cause not much on at work today just sat around so give me something to do!
> 
> not sure if you saw the earlier post but the vet wants to check Lucy over this afternoon make sure everythings all on tack!


If your vets wants to check her over then go for it, it will put your mind at rest, if they are going to be complications he will be able to tell you and also what to do about it. But hopefully she is on track and just lazy lololol. Ask him how big the puppy is too. He may be able to give you some idea from palputation or scan if he does one. Good to be sure as she is not doing anything at the moment.xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yes i will defiantely ask if they have a rough size of the pup, im just a worrier i think im keeping calm though at the min 

hopefully everything is going on track & il be back on tonight with a bit of luck saying the birth is here! doubt it like but heres to wishfull thinking!! :smile5:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> yes i will defiantely ask if they have a rough size of the pup, im just a worrier i think im keeping calm though at the min
> 
> hopefully everything is going on track & il be back on tonight with a bit of luck saying the birth is here! doubt it like but heres to wishfull thinking!! :smile5:


You never know????? Would be nice to see a puppy arrive.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well we def wont be coming back to work after the vets she wont settle today, keeps walking around alot and refusing to go anywhere near one of the lads who works here, shes currently snuggled up under my desk on my feet-think this her security that if shes laid on my feet i cant possibly go anywhere without her !!


----------



## Bearpaw

Hope the vets goes well.We are all rooting for you,good luck!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks... time is going so slow!!!! dont help tha fact that Lucy is snorin her head off and im bored out of my brain at work!!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

wow lucy is actually picking at her food


----------



## jardine

good luck at the vets it wont be long now, my dog started eating just before full blown labour so im sure it wont be long. Have you got time of work when lucy has her pups ?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yes my boss is brilliant - i live with my sister who has just managed to book 2 weeks off & i can have time off when ever 

my boss has a black lab who has just 2 weeks ago had a litter himself so he knows what im going through at the min but hes brilliant and very understanding 

just cant wait to get the vets trip out of the way & tthem tell me everything is going to be alright or at least thats what im hoping for


----------



## jardine

It will be fine, i think we all read to much on the internet and worry about things that weve no need to, your very lucky to have such a good boss and nice he has 2 week old puppies he will be able to tell what should happen next with your pups once there here.
Good luck ann


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yes i think i have definately looked too much into things hence all the worrying etc, Lucy seems absolutely fine, shes back asleep now, for the past few days you've been able to see her tummy wiggling about all oer the place but today i havn't seen movement 

she looks massive today too


----------



## top-totty-rotti

little fatty today


----------



## jardine

shes going to have more than one looking at her size, lets us know what the vet said.


----------



## GillyR

wow - she looks bigger today !!!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i know she does look at lot bigger today 

well guys off to vets now so when i get home il be sure to give you an update

fingers crossed for Lucy Lu xx


----------



## archielee

Good luck at the vets


----------



## GillyR

Best of luck xxxx


----------



## canuckjill

Good luck and I think there are 5 puppies in there....Jill


----------



## jadus2003

wow just read all this thread,its so exciting!
really hope things go well for you and lucy!
x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well well well...

back from the vets

first words from vet..... "she looks alot bigger today"

Lucy is in tip top condition :001_tt1: and is in slow labour!! could last about 72 hours apparently!
he didn't re-scan today as if nothing by monday he wants to do that then... he did feel at her though and said that they have dropped and that he can definately feel THEM yes them today!!
he no longer thinks that there is just the one!!!! but he don't want to scan her as there is no need shes fit as a fiddle!!

he said he would not intervine with her until she was at least 1 week overdue from her second mating as long as he could still hear heartbeats etc!! 

he said to be prepared over the weekend and give him a ring on monday to update with her!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

top-totty-rotti said:


> well well well...
> 
> back from the vets
> 
> first words from vet..... "she looks alot bigger today"
> 
> Lucy is in tip top condition :001_tt1: and is in slow labour!! could last about 72 hours apparently!
> he didn't re-scan today as if nothing by monday he wants to do that then... he did feel at her though and said that they have dropped and that he can definately feel THEM yes them today!!
> he no longer thinks that there is just the one!!!! but he don't want to scan her as there is no need shes fit as a fiddle!!
> 
> he said he would not intervine with her until she was at least 1 week overdue from her second mating as long as he could still hear heartbeats etc!!
> 
> he said to be prepared over the weekend and give him a ring on monday to update with her!!


She deffo looks loads better bless her

I know what its like to wait. My Springer was due on the Saturday and from Wednesday she was panting and scratching on and off and slowly loosing her waters. I gave her til 12 on the Monday or she was back at the vets and 11.30 Monday morning she had her first pup and went on to have 10 more 

Good luck and i know all will arrive when they are ready x


----------



## jadus2003

aww thats really good news for you :smile5:


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks everone im so excited.... just dont like waiting!!

really pleased though that the vet thinks she is in excellent condition!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## jardine

congratulations told you there was more than 1, not to worry you but my friends roti had 13 puppies and they all survived she was an excellent mum, so hopefully yours will be to, now try and get some sleep and relax or you will be shattered before they arrive.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

lucy is from a litter of 13 too


----------



## celicababe1986

yay good news. now they just have to arrive 
best of luck x


----------



## archielee

That's good news from a litter of 13 that will be hard work but lots of fun


----------



## BeagleOesx

Fingers crossed she won't keep you waiting much longer. Could be an exciting & busy weekend for you - Good luck & can't wait to hear when she is actually having them.


----------



## GillyR

Brill -


----------



## jardine

Its all gone quiet do you think the puppies are on the way


----------



## archielee

jardine said:


> Its all gone quiet do you think the puppies are on the way


Hope so, come on mummy to can do it


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hahaha 
i wish they were! no just had to go pick my little one up!


----------



## H0lly

top-totty-rotti said:


> hahaha
> i wish they were! no just had to go pick my little one up!


Ooohh glad all is well with her,hope everything goes well


----------



## Tanya1989

Im so excited too! lol


----------



## Bearpaw

Thats bril news,of course shes in lovely condition,look at her!!
Defineatley more than one in there,she really has dropped in the last picture.
Best try and get as much rest as you can now,wont be much chance after lol.
Good luck x


----------



## canuckjill

okay so where are everyones guesses I still say 5 chunky pups....Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> hahaha
> i wish they were! no just had to go pick my little one up!


Ha! ha! that got the all wondering. (me too). lololol
Really good news that she is having more than one. I say 4. ??? 2 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## newflove

cant believe no puppies showed up on the scan just goes to show never trust the scan 100%
i say 3 pups good luck x


----------



## leashedForLife

top-totty-rotti said:


> Lucy is in tip top condition :001_tt1: and is in slow labour!! could last about 72 hours apparently!
> he didn't re-scan... if nothing by monday he wants to do that then... he did feel at her though and said that they have dropped and that he can definitely feel THEM yes them today!!
> he no longer thinks that there is just the one!!!! but he don't want to scan her as there is no need shes fit as a fiddle!!
> 
> he said he would not intervene... until she was at least 1 week overdue from her second mating as long as he could still hear heartbeats etc!!
> 
> he said to be prepared over the weekend... ring (him) on monday to update with her!!


YAY... wonderful news, U must be thrilled. :001_tt1: i am sure U are on tenterhooks, but when the pups arrive, things will be hectic, LOL... 
i wish her a speedy, safe whelping. good, good girl... 
all digits crossed, U go, Lucy!


----------



## celicababe1986

3 pups, 2 boys one girl...


----------



## Lealou

i say 3 pups 2 girls 1 boy good luck lucy xx


----------



## archielee

2 girls 1 boy, good luck


----------



## wooliewoo

My girl was from litter of 8 and thats how many pups she had .............. may have ya hands full

Id make sure you got some chocolate supplys incase you have a long night..........midnight feasts are a godsend when waiting for pups
Hope all goes smoothly with the whelp, bless her


----------



## tilly36

same here woolie mine was from a litter of 7 and had 7.. so you never know! good luck with the whelping totti and lets hope it's soon


----------



## Clare7435

aww...I'm nibbling all of my nails now...I've checked up on here loads this last few days....good luck Lucy xx


----------



## deb53

Woo Hoo.....just been to my daughters for dinner and yippee dropped off and not missed it!!


You can push now Lucy!! xx


----------



## Acacia86

We have labour?? Oh i am so pleased i have not missed it either!

Go on Lucy.........beautiful girl xxxx


----------



## wooliewoo

Come on Lucy......an hour left of your due date so still time to pop a pup out for us


----------



## Clare7435

wooliewoo said:


> Come on Lucy......an hour left of your due date so still time to pop a pup out for us


Anyone got any vindaloo and castr oil?? can't you get the daddy to errr.....speed things along.... only joking...but c mon Miss Lucy....we're waiting....pant girl pant.....how many of you are sat hre like me....waiting...saying just anoher five mins...lol...I'll bet lucys poor mummy is shattered bless er xxx

P.S..a girl and a boy....maybe another smaller boy with them...


----------



## H0lly

Clare7435 said:


> Anyone got any vindaloo and castr oil?? can't you get the daddy to errr.....speed things along.... only joking...but c mon Miss Lucy....we're waiting....pant girl pant.....how many of you are sat hre like me....waiting...saying just anoher five mins...lol...I'll bet lucys poor mummy is shattered bless er xxx


I am also, When i saw a new post on this thread i did the whole " Oooh" thing


----------



## Clare7435

H0lly said:


> I am also, When i saw a new post on this thread i did the whole " Oooh" thing


I just did that too lol..we're all just as bad as each other


----------



## leashedForLife

deb53 said:


> You can push now Lucy!! xx


:thumbup: :lol: :001_tt2:


----------



## mitch4

Good luck this is sooooooooooooo exciteing 2 mummys in labour :001_tt1:


----------



## Lealou

any puppies yet rotti my little bitch has just finshed having hers was scanned at 3 and got 4 mum and babies all doing good ..... hope lucy has her pups soon xx


----------



## Bearpaw

OO any news this morning?


----------



## wooliewoo

I was expecting some pups when i got up Hope everything is going ok!!!


----------



## Tanya1989

Me too. Have kept screen on all night, kept refreshing it til I fell to sleep. :huh:


----------



## samantha363

havent followed all this thread but have read most and the last few pages.

wanted to say good luck and im sure she'll do fine.

ill be back to check for news i love puppies being born :001_tt1:


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hi all 

thank you for all asking about Lucy and following this thread! unfortunately she didnt get any pups last night..... :nonod:

another sleepless night though, plenty of walking around but she still got them in her!!

shes not showing any of the other signs like panting, shivering etc

day 64 from first mating!!

day 62 from second!!

COME ON NOW LU.................... :cursing:


----------



## deb53

So it looks like it maybe a 'saturday night puppy party' 

cummon Lucy

xx


----------



## tilly36

yes I agree Saturday night thats when Betty had hers 5 Weeks ago today.... and time for second worming dose of panacur liquid (nightmare) ended up all over me instead last time lol x


----------



## Tanya1989

was really looking forward to rotti puppies this morning... come on Lu


----------



## Bearpaw

Oh Lucyyyyyy!! lol Have you told her what goes in must come out,she has no choice lol.Sending whelping vibes your way.


----------



## Clare7435

Can someone please PM me if she has them tonight? I have a party to go to and dont even want to go but I have no choice....and when i get home I'll be fallingover mself to search for this thread so if someone pm's me i'll know at a glance....
Clare xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Hello and good morning, how is the little madam this morining, still holding out is she. She is keeping you on your toes isnt she. Hope to hear some news for tonight.??????????


----------



## GoldenShadow

I've been sneakily watching this thread for days 

You have to PROMISE to do weekly photo updates so we can see how the little porkas and Mum are getting on :001_tt1:

I'm thinking two boys and a girl


----------



## celicababe1986

Clare7435 said:


> Can someone please PM me if she has them tonight? I have a party to go to and dont even want to go but I have no choice....and when i get home I'll be fallingover mself to search for this thread so if someone pm's me i'll know at a glance....
> Clare xx


Same here, infact exactly same scenario........except I wont be drinking! Still feeding bubba!!


----------



## Debs61

Ive been following this...I have to go out tonight but I will be rushing home
Fingers crossed its tonight for you.....hope all goes well and lots of luck and love coming your way:001_tt1:

Good luck and congratulations to every1 in labour or just popped!!!

We are due on March 13...
Forgot to add
3 of each


----------



## thisby1

Any news.......hope all is ok x


----------



## Indie

This doggy is certainly keeping us in suspenders lol


----------



## archielee

Hope she's ok


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Hi everyone!!

still no luck  
its a joke!!!!!

been to my mums today with lucy & my mums been wanting her to start there!! but still no luck!!!

il be straight on here as soon as she actually starts 

EVERYONE........... send me your whelping vibes.... now would be good.....
thank you 


xxxxxx


----------



## RachyBobs

Aww come on Lucccyyyy  Saying that my last litter she was like your describing for 3 days then a 2 day birth  11 puppies I had


----------



## Indie

Whelppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp :001_tt1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Tell her Aunty Cheryl Welshie said she can start tonight as it is nearly a sunday and every one will be home and watching your thread. I hope she goes tonight. they usually go in the night aswell, or so they all say. lolol


COME ON LITTLE LADY IT IS LABOUR DAY FOR YOU SO START CONTRACTING. LOLOLOL


----------



## archielee

Vibes coming your way


----------



## Tanya1989

Try not to keep moving her about, bitches will hold off whelping until they feel safe and secure. Hope this helps to speed things up. 
wwwwwhhhhhheeeeellllllllllllllppppp please xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hi guys 

still no puppys!!!!!! 

shes slept all niht and i mean all night not moved once!!!

shes just been out and come back in not stopped liking herself since shes come back in about 5 min ago, but no other signs!!

she is now on day 65 from first mating and 63 from second!!!! 

so im really hoping for something today! the pup (s) do seem do to have slowed with the movement but i still see them just not as often!

shes back asleep now 

i really really want something to come from this today as im really not fancying another trip to the vets for another scan.

were staying home today so hopefully something could happen


----------



## foxy81

not posted on this thread before but have been watching it closely, came on straight away to hope for some puppy news, lets hope a day at home might help her along, my pups came last week and were a week early so cut out alot of the waiting for me, although i had her scanned at 28 days and started counting down from then, its amazing how slow time goes..lol
really hope theres some good news today,will be watching. good luck xx


----------



## Bearpaw

Oh bless her,she really is keeping you in suspense!!
Come on Lucy!!!!
Fingers crossed for puppys today,is it tomorrow you are back at the vets if nothing has happened?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Bearpaw said:


> Oh bless her,she really is keeping you in suspense!!
> Come on Lucy!!!!
> Fingers crossed for puppys today,is it tomorrow you are back at the vets if nothing has happened?


hiya

yes back at vets tomorrow for a re-scan as originally when i found out they said they thought was just one but when she went for a check up on friday he said they 'yes they' had dropped. he now thinks there is more than one but he wouldn't like to say how many, so he said be prepared for over weekend and if nothing by monday he would like to do a re-scan 
i just hope something comes before then wouldn't like to think she has to go through another scan as she wasn't very impressed with the last visit to the vets on friday she don't usually bother.

just want them out now & for lucy and the pup or pups to be safe!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Lets hope she goes today sometime, we cross our fingers for you. Alot of dogs delay labour and have them when they feel ready, they will make you wait lolololol. My friend on here Jayzee's chihuahua made her wait and wait lolol. Well she is at the end of her 63rd day now so shouldnt be long now hopefully.
I say 3,..... 2 boys and a girl..............my guess.  I keep thinking monday for some reason and I cant think why. But when I see your tread that is all I think of MONDAY. lolol


----------



## top-totty-rotti

monday seems so far away lol 

i know im getting fed up of waiting but as long as shes safe then thats all that matters!

i know the vet said that even by monday he would not do anything as he'd like to leave her to go natural as long as shes fine which she is!

shes a smelly bum sleep head!! :smile5:


----------



## jardine

all good things come to those that wait so they say, lets hope its soon, i wonder if she is holding of labour as some one else said because of all the moving around, hope it starts soon and lucy is ok.


----------



## Tanya1989

I hope she starts soon, she must be fed up with it too. I suppose its like us being 9 months pregnant with sextuplets!
Fingers crossed for tonight xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yea all the moving around could have well done it then, never thought.

well were home today so lets hope its soon


----------



## archielee

Is it save to leave it so long, i mean like longer then Monday, i think my vet would have her in for a c section, sorry not trying to upset you


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well i spoke about a c-section when i went on friday and he said they only do that if they think the bitch or pups could be in danger and as there not he wouldn't like to intervine he said that they could go at least a week safely, so i just thought well he knows best!

i think thats why he wants to see her on monday and do a scan to see if everything is ok, & if not then c-section it will be


----------



## archielee

IMO i do think going over a week it to long, this must be so hard for you sending lots of hugs, come on girl you got to have them today/tonight


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i never thought that moving her around would make any differnece, but actually thinking about it makes alot of sense!!

hopefully she will have them at some point, dont fancy another trip to the vets tomorrow as she was not very happy at all on friday, was quite nasty with the other dogs


----------



## archielee

Can you see the puppies moving still?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

archielee said:


> Can you see the puppies moving still?


yes still moving, right little wigglers yesterday, not moving as much today but still moving


----------



## Freyja

Tegan once went 6 days over. The vet told me as long as she wasn't distressed and I could still see the pups moving then it is ok to leave them. 

The bitch does not necessarily conceive on the day of mating it could be several day after before she actually conceives.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yes thats what the vet said, and shes certainly not distressed & not in any pain etc


----------



## Pug_D

Oh I hope it happens soon for her, it must be very frustrating and worrying for you!

C'mon girlie, you can do it!!


----------



## Lealou

top-totty-rotti said:


> yes still moving, right little wigglers yesterday, not moving as much today but still moving


good sign they are not moving so much they quieten down before birth fingers crossed tonight lol


----------



## Lesleyyt

top-totty-rotti said:


> yes thats what the vet said, and shes certainly not distressed & not in any pain etc


Hya
I've read all of the thread about your bitch and do hope all goes well for you. We had a singleton last year and she was born by c-section and then hand reared as her mum didn't want her (yes we kept her!!) We had another litter in November and again had to have a c-section. Our vet generally won't let a bitch go beyond 65/66 days before she is prepared to intervine. I know you have a bigger breed than us so that might make a difference.
Best of luck - hope all goes well for you.:001_tt1:


----------



## foxy81

Hi, i know its a bit off topic but if your girl only has one puppy there is a post in the rescue part on here with 9 masstiff x puppies that are 3 days old, mum has died, just a thought if yours is a singleton pup maybe you could help in some way


----------



## top-totty-rotti

foxy81 said:


> Hi, i know its a bit off topic but if your girl only has one puppy there is a post in the rescue part on here with 9 masstiff x puppies that are 3 days old, mum has died, just a thought if yours is a singleton pup maybe you could help in some way


oh my god that is terrible - if Lucy only has a singleton, i certainly will look into helping out with that. Thank you for bringing that to my attention, poor little things.

still no signs at the min


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse

I went a way for the weekend, and was gutted to think I might miss it... was the first thing I checked on my return! Can't beleieve she is still holding on!

Good luck x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

haha, no shes still not had them  

its a joke!!!!

shes been liking a bit more this afternoon, and also tried to dig a few times in her box, apart from that nothing as yet


----------



## H0lly

Aww this is bad enough wait for me let alone you and Lucy,
I cant wait to see the little cuties, do you know what you are gong to do with them if there is more than one ?

Are you planning on keeping any ?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

oh as soon as theyit arrives there will be plenty of pictures!! but they got to actually get here first!!

i wasn't planning on keeping any of them but if theres only one it will be stayin here!!


----------



## Tanya1989

I'm back looking on here about every 15 minutes for updates lol. Hurry up Lucy


----------



## top-totty-rotti

its funny how she has so many people gripped and doesn't even realise it!! 

shes sleeping at the min but keeps figiting


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> its funny how she has so many people gripped and doesn't even realise it!!
> 
> shes sleeping at the min but keeps figiting


She will give in to it soon dont worry. I hope I dont miss it when it happens


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well at this rate we will prob all miss it!!
il nip out of room & it will all be over with when i get back in! lol


----------



## archielee

I bet your not been having much sleep the last week, come on mummy have them tonight please


----------



## top-totty-rotti

your right ive had very little sleep, i wake at every noise at the min as im sleeping in the same room as her! 
shes been in her box now for about 3 hours + this is probably the longest she has stayed in it!!


----------



## Bearpaw

Oh yes!!! well maybe,just maybe.........sending more whelping vibes your way x


----------



## archielee

That's a good thing  it may happen tonight, any panting yet


----------



## top-totty-rotti

no, no panting yet!
few circles, plenty of liking little bit of digging but no panting what so ever, shes back asleep


----------



## archielee

Come on girl please have them soon we are all waiting


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well il be sure to let you all know but NOTHING yet


----------



## wooliewoo

Cant believe we are still waiting lol Bless her (and you) she must be getting fed up now carrying all that extra "baggage"


----------



## newflove

:smile5: fingers crossed ive got a feeling pups will arive in the morning:smile5:


----------



## Acacia86

Awww bless her. Big hugs Lucy xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

oooooo we are doing well, shes just been for a wee come back in and straight back in the box!!!

im playing the ignoring game at the min!!!  ya know playing it cool hahaha


----------



## Bearpaw

cool is good,lol! come on lucy!!


----------



## GillyR

top-totty-rotti said:


> no, no panting yet!
> few circles, plenty of liking little bit of digging but no panting what so ever, shes back asleep


Oh brill - not long now !!!


----------



## GillyR

top-totty-rotti said:


> oooooo we are doing well, shes just been for a wee come back in and straight back in the box!!!
> 
> im playing the ignoring game at the min!!!  ya know playing it cool hahaha


she is such a good girl for going in her box - molly wanted the sofa, and my quilt


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yea i thought lucy was going to end up going that, but hey shes decided on the box... for now anyhow!!

shes asleep.........AGAIN!!


----------



## Temerist

wishing you the best of luck with lucy and baby/ies have been breeding/showing dogs for 35 years and the last few days is always the hardest and longest when a bitch is expecting


----------



## top-totty-rotti

im shattered today
but just had a massive chocolate bar so il be sorted soon


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well im off to see if i can get some rest, if sometinhapensil e sure to be online, if not ilupsate in the morning

send me all your wheping vibes guys!!


----------



## Bearpaw

Rest well,hoping you have babies soon xxx


----------



## zantewed

OMG i just read all 31 pages lol now have eye ache.
Hope all goes well and cant wait to see pics, i'm sure it wont be long


----------



## thisby1

Hope all is well..have you spoken to vet xx


----------



## corinnexx

Good Luck Hun. xx


----------



## leashedForLife

zantewed said:


> OMG i just read all 31 pages lol now have eye ache.
> Hope all goes well and cant wait to see pics, i'm sure it wont be long


THIRTY-One pages!!  i set my preferences for 30-mssgs per page, :lol: 
it is only just over 6 pages - how many posts can U scroll down, :lol:

might want to adjust that...  
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## top-totty-rotti

lol mine says 31 pgs too!!

well no pups as yet, gettting boring now all this waiting!

going to ring vets at 8 when they open see if i can book her in for that other scan they wanted to do!  so sad that it has come to this i really thought we were going to have progress last night


----------



## wooliewoo

I was sure i would be congratulating you this morning
Hope it works out ok at vets


----------



## Debs61

I was hoping to be able to congrat you this morning....shes a lil tinker isnt she.
Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Bearpaw

good luck at the vets hun, she is a real pickle!!


----------



## Jo P

jeeeeeeez came straight to this thread and still no pooooopies!!!! Good luck today - hope there's some movement x


----------



## celicababe1986

I came straight to this thread too!! no pups  
let us know how she is at the vets.:huh:


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hi all

just back from vets- he worried me at one point as he had to take lucy into back as there was no heart beats, turns out she just wouldn't stand still enough!! lol 

he says her tummy is alot tighter today - lucy was not happy with him she snarled (never ever done this before), hes given her an injection which will hopefully start her off - so its back home today TO WAIT 

im sure she just loves all the attention she gets


----------



## celicababe1986

well at least pups are ok. hopefully she will decide to have them now!!


----------



## Bearpaw

Im glad all is well,at least the vet will have reassured you Lucy and pups are fine!
Now you just have to wait .......more,lol!
Come on Lucy girl xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

lol i know its the longest ive had to wait for anything!! 

so she ought to get a move on!!

il keep you posted with any changes


----------



## foxy81

So glad all went well at the vets, hopefully houldnt be to long,have you taken her into work with you today or are you trying the keep her home and make the puppies come theroy..lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti

no were home today - after reading every thing on here about not moving her - were staying home!
still playing it cool though! 
little more liking nothing else!


----------



## foxy81

bless, well tell her to get a move on, im off to work and back at 1.30pm and i want to see some puppy pics


----------



## top-totty-rotti

haha il do my best

COME ON LU!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow

top-totty-rotti said:


> haha il do my best
> 
> COME ON LU!!!


Fingers x'd todays the day


----------



## jardine

Glad lucy is ok, such a shame your still waiting hopefully lucy has had a nice rest and is ready for action soon, im sure she will be a lot happier at home and you will soon get these long awaited pups.
I wonder if you have more people following this than who killed archie on eastenders.
good luck ann


----------



## GillyR

todays the day i can feel it in my water


----------



## top-totty-rotti

GillyR said:


> todays the day i can feel it in my water


well i hope so cause at the min she is still .......... SLEEPING!! 

and as for eastenders i think she may drag it out just as much as they did with who killed him!! 
best be worth the wait lol


----------



## thisby1

Glad all well at the vets.....they are such a worry. Good luck, I hope today is the day x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im glad the vet visit went OK.

Fingers crossed for pups soon xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Well its MONDAY so I wonder if she will go tonight for you. she is loving all the attention she is getting on here that is what it is. psml


----------



## GillyR

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well its MONDAY so I wonder if she will go tonight for you. she is loving all the attention she is getting on here that is what it is. psml


yes milking it comes to mind !! my molly started to refuse to walk down the stairs when she was pregnant - she worked us like a good un.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

haha now that is a joke

shes just milking me for everything she can

just had some more digging and cleaning turned around in her box.... and thats it! lol


----------



## GillyR

top-totty-rotti said:


> haha now that is a joke
> 
> shes just milking me for everything she can
> 
> just had some more digging and cleaning turned around in her box.... and thats it! lol


ha ha ha

I even got into the habit of hand feeding molly, as she is so fussy, and i was worried she wasnt eating enough - she loved it, even expected AFTER she had them lol.

Yes she is thinking, 'ill have a little dig and a lick to keep her intersted lol lol.


----------



## Tanya1989

I was sure I'd be congratulating you this morning 

Hopefully TONIGHT


----------



## top-totty-rotti

honstley shes milking it now!!

philadelphia on crackers is what she has just eaten....her food no not interested....my food ..... yes please!! hmy:

shes sunning it up now in front of window!!


----------



## GillyR

top-totty-rotti said:


> honstley shes milking it now!!
> 
> philadelphia on crackers is what she has just eaten....her food no not interested....my food ..... yes please!! hmy:
> 
> shes sunning it up now in front of window!!


LOL - they love it dont they !! moll enjoyed every minute of her pregnancy and delivery and nursing her baby.

She was so proud of herself. When my daugther came home from uni - she ran straight to her bed, as if to say 'look what i have done'


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> honstley shes milking it now!!
> 
> philadelphia on crackers is what she has just eaten....her food no not interested....my food ..... yes please!! hmy:
> 
> shes sunning it up now in front of window!!


Lady Muck you should re-name her pmsl 

Another member on here i am sure it was Lulus'mum had the same problem with her little dog, she would go and sit on the window seat all the time and look out every day, it was so funny to read.


----------



## wooliewoo

Id have a chilled day today and grab some zzzz's while you can like she is as maybe a long night ahead lol...................
Glad vets went ok and all going to plan


----------



## top-totty-rotti

wooliewoo said:


> Id have a chilled day today and grab some zzzz's while you can like she is as maybe a long night ahead lol...................
> Glad vets went ok and all going to plan


 actually the plan is to get the puppies out!! LOL

Lucy on the other hand seems to have a different plan - it involves eating everyone elses meals but not her own, sleeping, sleeping & sleeping oh and a little sun bathing!!


----------



## jackjack59

hi top totti poor you , you have 20 pensioners gripped with this story too lol i work in a warden assited home for the lderly and have told them about the lucy tail so every day when i go in they are asking "any news yet " bless her hugs to you both xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

jackjack59 said:


> hi top totti poor you , you have 20 pensioners gripped with this story too lol i work in a warden assited home for the lderly and have told them about the lucy tail so every day when i go in they are asking "any news yet " bless her hugs to you both xx


awww thank you its amazing how many she has gripped and is completely 
un-aware!! lol

shes still sleeping


----------



## Harvers

Hi

Hows Lucy doing? How are you, bet you are hanging now with not sleeping properly. Did your vet say when they want to see her back if nothing happens?

Come on Lucy!!! we need to see piccies of your babies/baby

Michelle xx


----------



## GillyR

jackjack59 said:


> hi top totti poor you , you have 20 pensioners gripped with this story too lol i work in a warden assited home for the lderly and have told them about the lucy tail so every day when i go in they are asking "any news yet " bless her hugs to you both xx


i thought you were talking about me then lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hi all

little question please

just been to pick the kids up[ was about 10 min tops when ive come back in there has been 2 seperate what i thought wees in the living room but lucy never messes in the house, & also a wee under the window as though she has been stoood looking out of the window and wee'd - although it doesn't smell
could this be her waters


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> hi all
> 
> little question please
> 
> just been to pick the kids up[ was about 10 min tops when ive come back in there has been 2 seperate what i thought wees in the living room but lucy never messes in the house, & also a wee under the window as though she has been stoood looking out of the window and wee'd - although it doesn't smell
> could this be her waters


Keep a close eye on her from now on, because it could well of been her waters going. If you are not sure put a paper towel on the area and let it seep into it, you will see and notice if it is wee as it will smell and be tinged a wee colour.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks, shes just spat a little bit of sick out, 
il keep an eye on her


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I think this is the start, if at any time you notice Green fluid or discharge then phone the vet immediatly ok, as that is the sign that a puppy is in distress and needs urgent vet treatment. Green discharge AFTER a puppy is born is normal but NOT before ok. If you and not sure then phone your vet and ask him for his advice ok. IT IS ALWAYS much safer to phone a vet when this happens ok. Good Luck..and crossing my fingers for you now. come on puppies your time is up and time for you to come out and see us all. xxxxxxxxxx Write everything down on paper ok so you can tell your vet everything and the times, it will help him acess ok.


----------



## deb53

Woo Hoo...sounds as if it could be the start 

All waiting with baited breath LOL


----------



## BeagleOesx

Sounds like things are on the move, fingers crossed. Lets hope this is the start - at last!! Good luck & hope everything goes well.


----------



## GillyR

hope so !! i bet she goes back to sleep lol, she is just keeping mom on her toes lol.....am leaving the office now - will try and catch up later - tottie best of luck if it all happens whilst i am off line, and give that girl a kiss for me xxx dont forget the ice cream lol xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you, i will keep a super close eye on her and note every thing down 

i will keep you all posted with every move xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dont for get not all dogs whelp the same way, they are all different. but here is something for you to read. She may not go to this set pattern as the following states, but keep your vet phone number just in case ok, and try to keep calm and if she wont wee on a pad in the house and wants to go outside then go with her and follow her around ok, especially at night when it is dark. some times a dog thinks she want a wee and in fact she is wanting to give birth.



The Whelping

It is usual for your bitch to go off her food a day or so before whelping, her temperature will drop slightly from the normal 38.5o C to 37.5o C. She will become decidedly uncomfortable and may feel the need to continually relieve herself.

As the birth of the puppies becomes imminent you will notice her start to shiver and have slight contractions of her abdomen. It is possible that her waters will break which is quite normal.

During the whelping it is important that you keep as quiet and relaxed as possible. Anxiety can easily be transmitted from you to your bitch.

Once contractions become very frequent she may start bearing down (pushing). You need to monitor this period of time. If this stage of whelping continues with nothing happening it could result in complications. After approx 45 minutes from her starting to push a quick run around the garden can sometimes shake things up and get things going.

There is no set pattern as to the length of time it takes a bitch to whelp. Veterinary Surgeons normally recommend that if 2 hours of bearing down produces no results and your bitch is becoming exhausted then advice should be sought immediately. He may suggest that you take your bitch to the surgery because if there are complications then they have everything to hand. He may be happy for you to continue as you are for a while longer. Alternatively, he may feel the need to intervene. The importance of trust between you and your veterinary team is important in making this experience as stress free as possible for you and your bitch.

It is worth noting that many bitches prefer to whelp in the middle of the night and you must allow for her to relieve herself before, during and after.

Observation is the order of the day with quiet noises of encouragement. When the puppies emerge always ensure that there are no obstructions to the mouth and nose by removing all mucus. Usually the bitch will sever the umbilical cord by chewing it, however, if this does not occur never cut the cord with scissors, but rather use thumb nail and finger by rubbing firmly across the cord encouraging it to tear. The cord should be no shorter than 4cms (1.5) from the naval. Most puppies are usually born head and front feet first but will quite happily come out backwards


----------



## Bearpaw

oh this is getting exciting now,gosh the little ones may have to wait for their tea lol!
Best of luck,sounds like shes kicking off now.She just wanted March babies not Feb ones!!
Come on Lucy xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks ever one
shes laid down again now - just cant wait for it get ove with now!!

roll on night time =] 

xx


----------



## archielee

Come on mummy you can do it, good luck hun stay calm ok


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Well I got my Congratulations card ready, a massive heluim balloon and a box of chocolates and bottle of the best Champagne and a boquet of flowers ready for the iminant birth. So will just sit her in the waiting room now and wait for the little whelps of noise from the lickle babies. Hope my bum dont go numb,.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Well Lucy Is In Labour :d :d :d :d 

Panting, The Works - A Bag Of What Looked Like Water Was Poking Out Now Its Gone Again - Il Post Soon Computer At Other End Of Room


----------



## deb53

YIPPEE!!

Go Lucy Go Lucy

x


----------



## thisby1

Yay.........go Lucy, am pushing with you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tanya1989

YAY

Got my fingers crossed for a safe delivery now xx


----------



## Bearpaw

Come on Lucy PUSHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Pug_D

yes!!!!!!!

GO LUCY!!!!


----------



## Tanya1989

Omg... I'm Glued Now Lol :d


----------



## wooliewoo

YAY go Lucy!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

What did I say MONDAY, yes nice one so glad for you. Excited now. and eating the box of chocolates at the moment waiting lololol


----------



## H0lly

Excellent !!! I reckon 3 pups , Come on Lucy ...


----------



## deb53

Sorry to anyone having their tea but....

count the placentas Hun


----------



## RachyBobs

YAYYY come on Lucy!


----------



## kezhulme

Woo hooo! So excited


----------



## Tanya1989

I keep refreshing this page about every 5 minutes. I feel like I've been through this pregnancy with her lol


----------



## samantha363

we hey well done girlie come now get this going now....

ive been watching for well too long now.....any news....


----------



## samantha363

Tanya1989 said:


> I keep refreshing this page about every 5 minutes. I feel like I've been through this pregnancy with her lol


LOL..same here tanya.


----------



## H0lly

Thirded


----------



## canuckjill

yahooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wyndham

just read the whole thing - i hope shes ok, this is so exciting!


----------



## luvmydogs

whoohoo go Lucy!!!



deb53 said:


> Sorry to anyone having their tea but....
> 
> count the placentas Hun


I never saw one placenta and Eve had 10 pups. She ate them as they were coming out!


----------



## deb53

luvmydogs said:


> whoohoo go Lucy!!!
> 
> I never saw one placenta and Eve had 10 pups. She ate them as they were coming out!


Thats what I meant to say  but it was sort of tea time and someone may have been having liver and bacon

Yes she will eat them but you can count as she munches!!!!


----------



## thisby1

Lol ....my girl ate them and them promptly threw them back up..........yuk:blush2:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well I got my Congratulations card ready, a massive heluim balloon and a box of chocolates and bottle of the best Champagne and a boquet of flowers ready for the iminant birth. So will just sit her in the waiting room now and wait for the little whelps of noise from the lickle babies. Hope my bum dont go numb,.


>>>>>>>>>>>> Sitting on the same chair since tea time waiting , chops all covered in melted chocolate. Well I got two chocolates left now from that box, sorry got all excited and opened them. Soooo greedy too I ate them all to myself. mmm the champagne looks nice, no I will leave that until the birth, the helium balloon is deflating so quick give birth to them babies...............lol


----------



## sokeldachshunds

I caught up with this thread last night and keep coming back to it 
This is worse than one of your own welping,at least then you are kept busy and know whats happening


----------



## brackensmom

oh good luck hope everything is going well, come on lucy.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Quiock Post
Think First Is Coming Feet First


----------



## deb53

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>> Sitting on the same chair since tea time waiting , chops all covered in melted chocolate. Well I got two chocolates left now from that box, sorry got all excited and opened them. Soooo greedy too I ate them all to myself. mmm the champagne looks nice, no I will leave that until the birth, the helium balloon is deflating so quick give birth to them babies...............lol


I'm sure the little madam is laughing at us all and going to wait till middle of night!!

Thats gonna be an awful lot of chocs later and if you start the champers now you will be too pie-eyed to read wats going on.

And the helium balloon ..well it will be as good as a chocolate ashtray if she doesnt pull her paw out soon


----------



## archielee

I log off for a bit and its all go, so exciting bless her


----------



## Bearpaw

Hang in there totty,we are all here for you...go Lucy


----------



## newflove

soo exciting, good luck:smile5:


----------



## wooliewoo

Stay calm ......we are here for you both x


----------



## Tanya1989

I'm so pleased things are on the move.


----------



## celicababe1986

woo hoo i didnt miss it!!
Go on girl push!!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i can see a leg, and a tail and the paw shes having a breather by looks of things


----------



## celicababe1986

yay.....PUPPIES


----------



## zantewed

awww GREAT!

lets have a guess how many do we think? 

I think hmmmmmmm 3 lol (i have no idea)
xx


----------



## GoldenShadow

This is soooooooooo exciting


----------



## newflove

i think 3 as well


----------



## archielee

I think 3 too


----------



## Matrix/Logan

I think 2!

One boy and one girl!


----------



## archielee

2 boys one girl


----------



## Stephny691

Ohhh finally puppies! 
I say 3, 2 boys, 1 girl.
xxx


----------



## canuckjill

I've said 5 for awhile now so I'll stick to that....Jill


----------



## Wyndham

i have no idea but i'll have a punt at 2 - 1 of each!
Im so excited, this is the best thread ever!


----------



## thisby1

Hope all is ok.............x


----------



## archielee

canuckjill said:


> I've said 5 for awhile now so I'll stick to that....Jill


5 that would be nice


----------



## Clare7435

YIPPIIIIIII.....an I'm in tonight too.....am waiting calmly and not going to screach when the first comes honest....Good luck Lucy & Lucys mummy......Breeeeeeeeeeathe,,,,,,,xxxxxxx
Oh and I think girl and a boy....maybe another smaller boy with them...


----------



## archielee

Hope shes ok


----------



## leashedForLife

luvmydogs said:


> I never saw one placenta and Eve had 10 pups. She ate them as they were coming out!


errmmm... yes, it is best to LIMIT her intake of afterbirth, as it can cause nausea, vomiting, and serious diarrhea, depending on # of pups, size of F, size of placenta, etc.

one or 2 to get her milk started is good... 
after that, try to give HER the pup, and U get the placenta. 
good luck, hun...  
we are all rooting for ya, Lucy! :001_tt1:

--- terry


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> i can see a leg, and a tail and the paw shes having a breather by looks of things


Great news, first one a boy????


----------



## canuckjill

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Great news, first one a boy????


yep I agree has to be a boy its uncooperative...How's she doing top totti


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

canuckjill said:


> yep I agree has to be a boy its uncooperative...How's she doing top totti


Tooo True that lolol


----------



## archielee

Welldone Lucy a little boy


----------



## top-totty-rotti

help
not breathing
lucy only just let me near


----------



## leashedForLife

top-totty-rotti said:


> i can see a leg, and a tail and the paw shes having a breather by looks of things


let me be sure - 
U can see a TAIL and a FOREFOOT + nose?

that pup cannot get out , if this is true - 
OTOH, butt-first is fine! no worries if they are end-on - they just cannot exit sideways.

all fingers + toes + paws crossed...


----------



## thisby1

rub it with a towel, clear mouth.......oh you poor thing x


----------



## Nonnie

FFS ring a vet.


----------



## kerrybramble

hope baby is ok xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986

rub with towel warm it up, clear airways...


----------



## Freyja

Make sure all the airways are clear. You need to swing it gently to clear them. Also give it a good rub with a towel to dry it off and that will help to encourage it to breathe.


----------



## archielee

Rub the pup and clear its nose and mouth


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> help
> not breathing
> lucy only just let me near


Wipe the mouth and put pup into a towel and rub that pup, like drying it off really good. keep rubbing it till it squeeks.


----------



## deb53

Vigoursly rub with towel hun....

Open mouth and support its head and back and hold upside down and gentlly swing to clear the lungs

give a good old rub


Flick its toes too that may help


----------



## H0lly

My f5 button is going to be worn out ! Hope the pup and lucy are ok,


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Nonnie said:


> FFS ring a vet.


Hold the puppy nose down wrapped in a towel and rub it quite firmly, it probably has mucus in its airways.

You can blow very gently into its nose if you still have no breathing when you have cleared the mucus, put your mouth over the nose and mouth and blow very very very gently!

Keep up the rubbing and clearing DONT GIVE UP!!


----------



## canuckjill

come on little one you can make it....


----------



## celicababe1986

hope pup is ok :crying:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

If it is still not breathing after you have tried rubbing it vigoruously to make it breath, then take the puppy face and body facing down into your cupped hands place your thumbs on the back of the head so you dont give whip lash or you could break its neck, so you wil be protecting it from this, cup the puppy in your hand and swing the puppy downward to get the mucus out of its nose then go back to rubbing it again.


----------



## leashedForLife

top-totty-rotti said:


> help
> not breathing
> lucy only just let me near


swipe the pups MOUTH sideways with a firm sweeping motion with one finger, 
wuipe the slime on a towel so U are not slippery.

THEN cradle the pup in BOTH hands, holding head down on their back - 
lock both thumbs firmly over forelegs. 
SWING firmly + quickly downwards to use some centrifugal force to sling mucus out of the airway. 
RUB firmly on both sides of ribs like rubbing clothes on a washboard - use a towel, be FIRM.

lastly - Use Ur FINGERNAIL halfway down pups NOSE leather - 
btween NOSTRILS and bottom of T-shape where hair starts. 
*POKE sharply with the EDGE of the nail like a blunt jab* - 
or use a PIN but be CAREFUL - not deep! *only a 32nd of an inch!!! *


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

My nan has always said as a last resort!!! get a hairdrier...set it on warm and low power... open puppies mouth. (at a distant of corse) and blow...

USE AS A LAST RESORT!!!


----------



## archielee

bassetsandbeyond said:


> My nan has always said as a last resort!!! get a hairdrier...set it on warm and low power... open puppies mouth. (at a distant of corse) and blow...
> 
> USE AS A LAST RESORT!!!


That's new nether heard of that one before


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

come on little one. Breath for us. Keep rubbing.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

archielee said:


> That's new nether heard of that one before


she's done it before on her sheltie puppies


----------



## Tanya1989

Hope things are ok, keep rubbing do not give up. Get a hot water bottle put it on your knee, lay pup on water bottle and rub like crazy


----------



## newflove

hope all is well


----------



## canuckjill

hope top tottie is okay, come on pup breath for us ....Jill


----------



## leashedForLife

i really REALLY hope she is not solo - 
one to revive + one to mind mum is always better!  i;m worried.


----------



## deb53

A tiny drop of brandy or whisky on the underside of the tongue acts as a stimulant too....


----------



## archielee

bassetsandbeyond said:


> she's done it before on her sheltie puppies


Ok if it saves a pups life then that's good hope all is ok


----------



## top-totty-rotti

vet told me to stop but i cant im so upset


----------



## leashedForLife

deb53 said:


> A tiny drop of brandy or whisky on the underside of the tongue acts as a stimulant too....


or REscue Remedy liquid, same thing - under tongue.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

archielee said:


> Ok if it saves a pups life then that's good hope all is ok


i agree....i only heard about this last week myself


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> vet told me to stop but i cant im so upset


How long since born, keep trying, rub rub,


----------



## canuckjill

maybe shes on the phone to the vet, I'm worried too. Hope she has help.....


----------



## newflove

ive heard of pups coming round after 20 mins


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

top-totty-rotti said:


> vet told me to stop but i cant im so upset


how long has it been? it took me 20 mins before


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I swung and rubbed my two little chi's for 7 mins from birth. my mate had to do it for approx 14 mins for hers so keep going.


----------



## Freyja

Keep rubbing don't stop.


----------



## archielee

When things like this happen it makes you think why do we breed, hope shes ok come on little man


----------



## top-totty-rotti

about 5 min or so nw
tried hair dryer nothig


----------



## leashedForLife

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> How long since born, keep trying, rub rub,


its been at least 15 mins - 
*is there a heartbeat? *


----------



## staceydawlz

top-totty-rotti said:


> vet told me to stop but i cant im so upset


dont stop try everything everyone is telling you keep tryin everything xxx


----------



## Matrix/Logan

I had a feeling when you said she was resting but yet you could see the puppy that the end result for this little one wouldn't be good, if he was out of the sack then, then he was starved of oxygen for some time!

I do hope i am wrong and you get him going.

Come on little one, meet the world!


----------



## wooliewoo

2 of mine were born dead......a good rubbing and tipping upside down brought them round. Im sure vets give up to easy as we lost 2 at vets.......

Hope you are ok x


----------



## Clare7435

Don't stop but if you on your own keep an eye on lucy...Please breathe baby xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> about 5 min or so nw
> tried hair dryer nothig


KEEP RUBBING THAT PUPPY, REALLY PISS IT OFF, SORRY FOR EXPRESSION.


----------



## Tanya1989

5 mins in nothing keep going Ive brought them back after 40 mins with no ill effects. keep swinging. kiss of life, short sharp breaths


----------



## staceydawlz

can some one not fone her and try and help her? anyone near her?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

no heart beat


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

leashedForLife said:


> its been at least 15 mins -
> *is there a heartbeat? *


She have just said 5 mins. so she can still keep going, try plz dont give up


----------



## tashi

Dont forget to keep an eye on mum as well, make sure that she is not having contractions for another and you miss it whilst working on the pup, was pup normal colour, how did the sack look around it was that a normal colour and has Lucy passed the afterbirth


----------



## celicababe1986

:crying: come on puppy


----------



## staceydawlz

keep trying like someone said they have brought a pup round after 40 mins! x


----------



## Matrix/Logan

wooliewoo said:


> 2 of mine were born dead......a good rubbing and tipping upside down brought them round. Im sure vets give up to easy as we lost 2 at vets.......
> 
> Hope you are ok x


Vets do give up very quickly, i used to veterinary nurse and the vets didn't have a clue! It was always us nurses who got them back!

I do think this little one has been starved of oxygen for too long now though i am sorry, i really am willing you on and hope i am wrong.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Can your vet come out to you??

Might be an idea to see if they can and concentrate on Lucy as well as the pup like Tashi suggested.

Hugs to you and I hope things pick up xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leashedForLife

top-totty-rotti said:


> help
> not breathing
> lucy only just let me near


that posted at 4:10 pm...

what color are gums? pink or white?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Is the puppy COLD. IF IT IS STILL WARM OR WARMISH, KEEP GOING, IF IT IS COLD REALLY COLD THEN I WOULD STOP. But it is up to you hun. i am crying here for you, and remembering my 2 little ones, they survived.


----------



## Stephny691

Please don't stop trying. Keep rubbing, come on little one!
x


----------



## canuckjill

Hows Lucy? Keep an eye on her for the next one, if its breech too come on here I know someone will give you tips, better yet anyone with experience with breech babes please give top totti suggestions in case it happens again....Jill


----------



## Clare7435

Is this the bigest? If so and he's breach then with luck that should make any others easir for lucy....how is lucy? please let her be ok bless her xxx


----------



## staceydawlz

dont give up!!!! u never know...so dont give up not yetxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

stil nothi n


----------



## kerrybramble

anyone know where she is? x


----------



## Tanya1989

kiss of life


----------



## staceydawlz

hows mum? and what about pup?is it cold or stil warm?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

its cold
lucy asleep


----------



## leashedForLife

top-totty-rotti said:


> stil nothi n


thats 20-mins hun - U *still have some hope IF there was a heartbeat.* 
if the heart was not beating at some point - then i am sorry, this infant is gone. :nonod:


----------



## Tanya1989

where do you live


----------



## staceydawlz

do u think she has more pups to come??


----------



## Clare7435

JUST FOUND THIS 
Normally puppies are born headfirst with the front paws nestled underneath the puppy's ears. Puppies can be born breech the same as a human. Only with puppies the back feet come first. Do not pull on the legs as you may break or dislocate them. Instead grab hold of the skin above the tail and pull steadily. When a puppy starts coming out correctly, you have to pull him by the skin downward toward the puppy's feet. 

If the puppy comes breech you will need to determine if the puppy is right side up or upside down. To do this look at the paws. If the pads are side up, the puppy is right side up. If the pads are upside down, the puppy is upside down. If the puppy comes upside down you will need to pull on the skin upward instead of downward, as this is how his spine is arching. The same holds true if it comes headfirst and upside down. These are some of the most difficult deliveries. Thankfully they are rare.


----------



## tashi

Can I ask again, was there any discolouration to the pup or the sack that the pup was in, has she passed the afterbirth


----------



## Murphyandfi

Please stop, it's been too long. If you got him breathing at this stage his brain won't be unharmed. Concentrate on Mum and the next pup.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> its cold
> lucy asleep


Stop, that is my opinion, Tashi what do you think you have experience of more births............. Stop and care for mother dog now I think.


----------



## deb53

Was the pup born in the sac or dry?

Have you any whiskey or brandy to combine with the vigorous rubbing and keeping warm hun


Is lucy contracting


----------



## leashedForLife

top-totty-rotti said:


> its cold
> lucy asleep


i am so sorry... 
is she still contracting? 
if not, TIME it - she had that pup at 4:05 or 4:10 Eastern-USA.

if she is not contracting by 10-pm UK time, i;d head for the vets - Call them NOW, tell them what shes doing / not doing.


----------



## tashi

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Stop, that is my opinion, Tashi what do you think you have experience of more births............. Stop and care for mother dog now I think.


Yes mum and any others that may be viable are now the concern, hope she answers my questions soon


----------



## TORY

Pups legs were there at 9pm, if it was not delivered untill 25 past sorry I don't think there is much hope....


----------



## top-totty-rotti

lucy is fast aseep 
i feel i have let both her & puupy down


----------



## canuckjill

top tottie we're all here for you if you can let us know how Lucy is....Jill


----------



## Wyndham

no you havent, u have tried your best!!


----------



## Freyja

You have not let either Lucy or the pup down you have done your best.


Now start to concentrate on Lucy again and the other pups


----------



## Murphyandfi

top-totty-rotti said:


> lucy is fast aseep
> i feel i have let both her & puupy down


You haven't let anyone down, it's just the way it happens


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

Clare7435 said:


> JUST FOUND THIS
> Normally puppies are born headfirst with the front paws nestled underneath the puppy's ears. Puppies can be born breech the same as a human. Only with puppies the back feet come first. Do not pull on the legs as you may break or dislocate them. Instead grab hold of the skin above the tail and pull steadily. When a puppy starts coming out correctly, you have to pull him by the skin downward toward the puppy's feet.
> 
> If the puppy comes breech you will need to determine if the puppy is right side up or upside down. To do this look at the paws. If the pads are side up, the puppy is right side up. If the pads are upside down, the puppy is upside down. If the puppy comes upside down you will need to pull on the skin upward instead of downward, as this is how his spine is arching. The same holds true if it comes headfirst and upside down. These are some of the most difficult deliveries. Thankfully they are rare.


we've had a few that was breech.....we've also had an extreme rarity.....twins...2 puppies in 1 birth sac!!!


----------



## Bearpaw

oh Totti,im sat here in tears feeling so completely useless!!
I hope you are ok and hope for a little miracle if its not too late xx


----------



## H0lly

Dont be silly, this thread is heartbreakin, you have done well, you have had the pup and Lucys best interest at heart, concentrate on Lucy.

My thoughts are with you 

xxx


----------



## archielee

So sad


----------



## staceydawlz

are there more pups do u think?? xx


----------



## tashi

top-totty-rotti said:


> lucy is fast aseep
> i feel i have let both her & puupy down


was pup in the sack

was there any discolouration

has she passed the afterbirth


----------



## Tanya1989

no you haven't this is nature i'm afraid. Shake this grief off for now, plenty of crying time after everything is over. Concentrate on her now. where is afterbirth 

hugs where are you someone may be able to help


----------



## Spaniel mad

You have not let anyone down. These things happen and its something you have to be prepared for. You have done all you can


----------



## leashedForLife

top-totty-rotti said:


> lucy is fast aseep
> i feel i have let both her & puupy down


call the vet hun - ASk what to do, Lucy may need an oxytocin jab to get things moving.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Right can I just say something please dont take this the wrong way, if we all keep posting then she wont be able to answer Tashi. I say stop with the puppy now, but I wont post now until I see a development, PLEASE EVERY ONE DONT POST JUST YET. OR SHE WONT BE ABLE TO READ TASHI QUESTION. SORRRY but worried like you all.


----------



## wooliewoo

You have done all you can for pup and mum........i hate to say it but its nature and unfortunately these things can happen for unknown reasons. You are there for mum and pup and you did as much if not more than any owner could do.............please dont blame yourself or anyone. xxxxxx


----------



## tashi

leashedForLife said:


> call the vet hun - ASk what to do, Lucy may need an oxytocin k=jab to get things moving.


she has had one I believe


----------



## staceydawlz

please speak to us...is mum ok wheres the afterbirth please try answering everything tashi is asking you xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

I think tashi should repost again now


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i have tears streaming with the pup in my arms

lucy is laid on the sofa, i dont know if there are more to come the vet thought there was only one


----------



## tashi

was the pup in a sac

was there any discolouration to pup or sac 

has she passed the afterbirth


----------



## deb53

Huni

You did all that you can. It is so heartbreaking but there was nothing else you could do.

What everyone was advising is what we would have all done so please do not think that you did wrong.

{{Hugs}} to you.

How is Lucy? Is she contracting at all?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

sorry she had a jab this morning

the vet thought there was only one and he said wasn't sure this morning, 
the sack was burst when it came out but no discolour


----------



## tashi

top-totty-rotti said:


> sorry she had a jab this morning
> 
> the vet thought there was only one and he said wasn't sure this morning,
> the sack was burst when it came out but no discolour


afterbirth


----------



## Clare7435

I'm so sorry Totti and lucy....what a sad time for you....I would do asothers advise ad ring the vet hun for lucys sake

In the mean time here is another advice page to take a look at in case the vetdesnt get to you before the next pup, i wil keep looking for help for you
Clare xxx

Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs


----------



## tashi

was pup discoloured 


any smell from pup


----------



## estalearottweilers

think you should phone your vet and tell them you want to see them now.


----------



## Temerist

please take up the offer of calling my daughter on the number I gave you, she is very very experinced with bad births and has been breeding rottweilers for a long time


----------



## top-totty-rotti

puppy looks fine 
perfect in fact just not with us 

after birth has been eaten
no smell from puppy


----------



## tashi

If I was you I would seriously think about getting her to the vets, get him to scan her see if there is any more, how many days was she on now ??


----------



## staceydawlz

have u tried the whiskey??


----------



## Spaniel mad

top-totty-rotti said:


> puppy looks fine
> perfect in fact just not with us
> 
> after birth has been eaten
> no smell from puppy


Does Mum look settled??


----------



## newflove

so sorry x


----------



## Temerist

its very strange that lucy has settled down so soon, i have had a bitch loose a whole litter before and she was distraught, the litter was all still born. my bitch was pacing around and searching the house for her pups for days and didnt eat, sleep or settle at all


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yea mum looks fine 
all panting etc stopped 

im sorry im just trying to get my head around this


----------



## Spaniel mad

top-totty-rotti said:


> yea mum looks fine
> all panting etc stopped
> 
> im sorry im just trying to get my head around this


I think you should call the vet and just say you want her checked for your peace of mind.

She could be distressed by it and gone into shock and stopped giving birth which i know from experience can happen.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> lucy is fast aseep
> i feel i have let both her & puupy down


YOU HAVE NOT LET HER DOWN, you did the best you could and this being yor first litter too. You did everything for that little mite.


----------



## Tanya1989

take her to vets she needs scanning


----------



## Nonnie

Get her down the vet and x-rayed to check for remaining puppies.

She needs to be examined by a professional.


----------



## Clare7435

Temerist said:


> its very strange that lucy has settled down so soon, i have had a bitch loose a whole litter before and she was distraught, the litter was all still born. my bitch was pacing around and searching the house for her pups for days and didnt eat, sleep or settle at all


Possibly because she has more to come or thinks she has more to come and she knows she needs to stay calm...also she's going to be exhausted after a breech birth bless her heart xx


----------



## tashi

I know it is hard, but you really need to concentrate on Lucy for a min, please get her to the vet just to get her checked, she doesnt sound quite right I would have thought she would have been a little more worried about the pup, please get her checked


----------



## estalearottweilers

. pls pls get her checked by your vet asap just to be sure there is no more pups in there.

what area do you live in?


----------



## staceydawlz

well maybe you should get her checked if there is more pups u wud wana get them out im guessing, gota say i know someone who lost a few pups who were stil born and mum wasnt happy even tho she stil had the rest of the litter...something doesnt seem right u sure she is ok?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> yea mum looks fine
> all panting etc stopped
> 
> im sorry im just trying to get my head around this


I would give you vet a phone and tell him what happened and see what he advises, he may want to check her over to make sure there isnt another one ???? Did the placenta come away??


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> I know it is hard, but you really need to concentrate on Lucy for a min, please get her to the vet just to get her checked, she doesnt sound quite right I would have thought she would have been a little more worried about the pup, please get her checked


please heed this warning - hopefully she will be ok but please get her scanned and checked


----------



## top-totty-rotti

just rang the vet
they have told me to wait a little longer as she has started panting again


----------



## wooliewoo

I agree hun, she needs to be seen, our girl went nuts when pups were taken away from her, she only settled between births when pups were next to her


----------



## Clare7435

If she's in shock labour will stop...get the vet out asap...he'll have a mobile scanner xx


----------



## kerrybramble

hopefully everything ok


----------



## Tanya1989

Where do you live top totti


----------



## celicababe1986

top-totty-rotti said:


> just rang the vet
> they have told me to wait a little longer as she has started panting again


where are you, maybe someone is near and can help you.

sorry for the pup R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## archielee

Stay calm hun


----------



## tashi

top-totty-rotti said:


> just rang the vet
> they have told me to wait a little longer as she has started panting again


I would insist on taking her down the vets, soonest


----------



## wooliewoo

Ok just stay calm hun, i know its going to be difficult but try not to panic x


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

have you felt her belly? can you feel anymore?


----------



## luvmydogs

If she has started panting again,there is hopefully another on the way. The vet has said wait and see.


----------



## brackensmom

sorry about your pup, RIP little one, and i hope your girl is ok. and you have not let anyone down you are doing great and did all you could for the puppy.
Thinking of you, big hugs.


----------



## staceydawlz

luvmydogs said:


> If she has started panting again,there is hopefully another on the way. The vet has said wait and see.


i dont think its always in the right mind to listen to a vet in some cases u knw whats best and insisting on taking her in sounds beter xx


----------



## Clare7435

top-totty-rotti said:


> just rang the vet
> they have told me to wait a little longer as she has started panting again


f the next is breech help it out....just incase you didnt see this before with all the posts together

Normally puppies are born headfirst with the front paws nestled underneath the puppy's ears. Puppies can be born breech the same as a human. Only with puppies the back feet come first. Do not pull on the legs as you may break or dislocate them. Instead grab hold of the skin above the tail and pull steadily. When a puppy starts coming out correctly, you have to pull him by the skin downward toward the puppy's feet.

If the puppy comes breech you will need to determine if the puppy is right side up or upside down. To do this look at the paws. If the pads are side up, the puppy is right side up. If the pads are upside down, the puppy is upside down. If the puppy comes upside down you will need to pull on the skin upward instead of downward, as this is how his spine is arching. The same holds true if it comes headfirst and upside down. These are some of the most difficult deliveries. Thankfully they are rare.


----------



## tashi

staceydawlz said:


> i dont think its always in the right mind to listen to a vet in some cases u knw whats best and insisting on taking her in sounds beter xx


I agree if this one is breech or out of the sac again it will have more of a chance if you are at the vets


----------



## deb53

Where abouts are you hun

Are you on your own?

You will need someone to drive you to vets as sometimes the journey can start a bitch off again.

Maybe someone on here can help


----------



## staceydawlz

does anyone know where she stays??


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

try getting her to stand up....gravity might help


----------



## Temerist

i think top totti is within the midlands area as she offered to allow her rottie to feed my orphaned pups. i think she said about 30 mins away. i can come over straight away if needed i dont mind. ive been breeding dogs 35 years so do have expereince


----------



## Tanya1989

I don't like this silence


----------



## Temerist

also if you can please try and have a feel inside lucy to see if you can feel anything, not the nicest thing to have to do but i can help, i also have a scanner here and could bring it if i came over


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Temerist said:


> i think top totti is within the midlands area as she offered to allow her rottie to feed my orphaned pups. i think she said about 30 mins away. i can come over straight away if needed i dont mind. ive been breeding dogs 35 years so do have expereince


I have tried to view her profile and she dont say exactly where she is, bless her she is only 23 years old aswell so must feel so alone, i wish i was closer to her too.


----------



## estalearottweilers

Temerist said:


> i think top totti is within the midlands area as she offered to allow her rottie to feed my orphaned pups. i think she said about 30 mins away. i can come over straight away if needed i dont mind. ive been breeding dogs 35 years so do have expereince


take temerist up on this offer having someone who knows what they are doing there with you is just what you need.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Temerist said:


> also if you can please try and have a feel inside lucy to see if you can feel anything, not the nicest thing to have to do but i can help, i also have a scanner here and could bring it if i came over


God I hope you are close to her and she gets back, I think another pup is being born?????????????????????????


----------



## celicababe1986

totty, hope you are ok and mum os ok. please take up Temerist's offer.

I really feel for you. hugs


----------



## luvmydogs

celicababe1986 said:


> totty, hope you are ok and mum os ok. please take up Temerist's offer.
> 
> I really feel for you. hugs


ditto.......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Tashi gone quiet too so she may be on the phone with her now, I hope she is coz Tashi knows her stuf too.


----------



## tashi

No I am here just waiting for any new messages from her


----------



## staceydawlz

please take up her ofer if i wer u i would...the breeder of ellie has ofered to help me out if i ever need it especially if things like this hapen or a pups stuck...take up her ofer she also has a scanner so she can chek for you! xx


----------



## Acacia86

I have just caught up with this thread :crying: :crying:

So sad......R.I.P Pupski :crying: :crying: :crying:

Please Totti take up the offer......i know i would've had a mentor with me all the way.

Hugs to you.


----------



## GoldenShadow

tashi said:


> No I am here just waiting for any new messages from her


Maybe if someone like Tashi PM's as that will flash up on her page, or Temerist if you PM saying please call me I can do my best etc?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tashi said:


> No I am here just waiting for any new messages from her


I feel so sorry for her, I hope she is ok. God I am here crying for her. Hope we hear soon.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

just been back on phone to vets lucy panting again now and liking so il reply when i can


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

i've got to go through this myself in 3 weeks time


----------



## canuckjill

gotta go to work, hope all goes well and all you fellow PF members keep up the great support and help....Hugs Jill


----------



## tashi

top-totty-rotti said:


> just been back on phone to vets lucy panting again now and liking so il reply when i can


why dont you take up the offer of temerist, best you have someone there who knows the ropes if you are not going to the vets


----------



## Temerist

she has our number if she needs me and the offer will stand even at 2-3am i really dont mind just call but the best thing for LUCY now is to get her to a vet, ring on your way and say you are coming she may need an emergency csection


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> just been back on phone to vets lucy panting again now and liking so il reply when i can


We are here for you, Temerist have 35 yrs of breeding and may live close to you, she is asking where you live as she can help too.


----------



## celicababe1986

top-totty-rotti said:


> just been back on phone to vets lucy panting again now and liking so il reply when i can


I know you are dealing with alot at the moment so cant read all the replies but there is a offering of experienced help here. Please take it to ease the stress and pressure that is on you. Where are you located? I hope the rest goes ok.,,,i really really do xx


----------



## wooliewoo

OK hun, we will wait here for you, most important one here is Lucy so concentrate on her and update when you can xx


----------



## tashi

Temerist said:


> she has our number if she needs me and the offer will stand even at 2-3am i really dont mind just call but the best thing for LUCY now is to get her to a vet, ring on your way and say you are coming she may need an emergency csection


Have to admit I am with you on this one, I too would be on my way to the vets, at the end of the day you call the shots on this one, you pay him/her not the other way round


----------



## archielee

bassetsandbeyond said:


> i've got to go through this myself in 3 weeks time


me too in 5 weeks


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

archielee said:


> me too in 5 weeks


not me personally lol....basset that is lol


----------



## shell195

Temerist is a friend of mine and he has many years of experiance. Please take him up on his offer hes a lovely person


----------



## archielee

bassetsandbeyond said:


> not me personally lol....basset that is lol


not me lol my klee kai


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

archielee said:


> not me lol my klee kai


and my nan's sheltie...we help each other with the whelping.....nan's got the rawer deal


----------



## tashi

can I just ask that we keep the posts to a minimum just in case we miss anything on here 

 

thanks


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

shell195 said:


> Temerist is a friend of mine and he has many years of experiance. Please take him up on his offer hes a lovely person


I do hope she does. At least she wont be on her own to cope.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tashi said:


> can I just ask that we keep the posts to a minimum just in case we miss anything on here
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I agree that is why I put up the earlier thread and left you lot to it. I am going to stand back and leave you and temerix to it.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i have my friend coming just been on the phone to her, she owns the stud so shes on her way, she knows wat shes doing


----------



## Spaniel mad

top-totty-rotti said:


> i have my friend coming just been on the phone to her, she owns the stud so shes on her way, she knows wat shes doing


How is Lucy doing??


----------



## tashi

top-totty-rotti said:


> i have my friend coming just been on the phone to her, she owns the stud so shes on her way, she knows wat shes doing


good you need someone with you that knows the ropes, has she had whelped many litters herself


----------



## staceydawlz

fingers crossed for u x x x x x x


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

thats great


----------



## celicababe1986

thats great, remember temerist also has a scanner if you need his help.


----------



## brackensmom

soo pleased to hear someone is going to be with you, you need help and support


----------



## Temerist

seriously instead of waiting around for the stud dog owner get lucy to a vet before you loose her too, sorry if i sound blunt.

i have my scanner ready incase you need me


----------



## archielee

Temerist said:


> seriously instead of waiting around for the stud dog owner get lucy to a vet before you loose her too, sorry if i sound blunt.
> 
> i have my scanner ready incase you need me


What dogs do you breed?


----------



## Temerist

south african boerboels and tibetan mastiffs


----------



## archielee

Big dogs but sweet


----------



## staceydawlz

any news??


----------



## newflove

hope all is well x


----------



## thisby1

thinking of you and lucy, so sorry for loss of wee pup xx


----------



## Bearpaw

Totti hun,you probably wont see this tonite,but you may do when you read back one day.
Im sorry about the little one and hope so much that Lucy is ok and if there are any more pups that they are delivered safely.
I have to go offline now as the little one is coughing and gagging in her sleep again,but sending you a hug,will be thinking of you,and will catchup in the morning xx


----------



## deb53

Huni we have not left you we are just keeping this thread clear for you to get assistance.

Please let us know whats happening when you can

xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I will have to go to bed soon, but I will be thinking of you, and HOPING EVERYTHING GOES GOOD with the next pup. So glad you have someone with you now, I feel like I am desserting you now, but you are with good hands now. GOOD LUCK and good wishes to you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stephny691

I hope everything goes ok. Thinking of you and wishing the best for you, Lucy and anymore pups. 
xx


----------



## Clare7435

I'm going to be here for a while so will keep checking for updates 
Good Luck hun
Night night anyone who's going to bed
Clare xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## celicababe1986

Hope everything is ok


----------



## welshdoglover

So what's happening then?

Has the dog gone to the vets?

Are they are more pups?

Has anyone gone to help her at all?


----------



## Temerist

i am going to have to go shortly but will check back here first thing in the morning. if you need me at any point in the night please phone me i dont care what time it is. i have my scanner ready to bring just incase.


----------



## TORY

Happy St David's day....
Don't know whats happening....
Don't know if she has gone to the vets...
Stud dog owner was going around.
Don't know if there are any more pups....:crying:


----------



## TORY

Temerist said:


> i am going to have to go shortly but will check back here first thing in the morning. if you need me at any point in the night please phone me i dont care what time it is. i have my scanner ready to bring just incase.


Night...Temerist


----------



## welshdoglover

Happy st david's day

Temerist you sound so kind


----------



## tashi

Night all I too have to go to bed now - got to be up in about 5 hours so will check in fairly early, now got to go walk my lot !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya1989

Anyone still online?


----------



## tashi

Tanya1989 said:


> Anyone still online?


I am still here inbetween dogs lol but not for much longer


----------



## TORY

I am... still waiting for news


----------



## Clare7435

I'm here, just keep checking till I can sleep and hoping everything is ok with Lucy....obviously the pups too but Lucy must be really out of sorts bless her
Clare xx


----------



## deb53

Just let the dogs out, made a drink and retired to bed hoping that by the time I got back we would have some news

How is Lucy hun...Whats happening


----------



## Tanya1989

I can only assume silenced means she's at the vets?


----------



## tashi

right thats it all 12 happy for the night now, OH snoring his head off so off to bed for me 

Hope all is ok with Lucy will catch up in the early hours now 

Night all x


----------



## foxy81

i am, just watchin though,lettin others give advice but still here


----------



## Acacia86

I am still here.........i just hope all is ok and we find out soon. So worried


----------



## Gertrude

I'm here too, have been all night but never posted as I didn't want to clog up the thread..but I've stayed and watched from the beginning 
I have to say I'm amazed by the people on here, your knowledge and kindness has been brilliant!
A round of applause to you all x

Lotsa love to Rotti and Lucy xxxx


----------



## WoodyGSP

Gertrude said:


> I'm here too, have been all night but never posted as I didn't want to clog up the thread..but I've stayed and watched from the begining
> I have to say I'm amazed by the people on here, your knowladge and kindness has been brilliant!
> A round of applause to you all x
> 
> Lotsa love to Rotti and Lucy xxxx


Me too, I wonder how many more are watching silently.


----------



## Tanya1989

I keep disappearing between here and facebook. Cant concentrate on anything else until we have news


----------



## deb53

Tanya1989 said:


> I can only assume silenced means she's at the vets?


Lets hope so


----------



## TORY

I know what you mean...I'm trying to cross stitch and read posts...


----------



## luvmydogs

WoodyGSP said:


> Me too, I wonder how many more are watching silently.


Me for one.


----------



## Clare7435

Still here ....can't concentrate on anything else xx


----------



## Gertrude

I want to go to bed, but daren't :nonod:


----------



## Tanya1989

im here i notice top totti is offline now. does the forum declare you off line if you have been inactive for so long?


----------



## deb53

mmmmmm....not sure.


----------



## Acacia86

Tanya1989 said:


> im here i notice top totti is offline now. does the forum declare you off line if you have been inactive for so long?


No i don't think so. I think you have to log off.

Or you could be ''invisable'' like me. But i would say she has gone offline  i hope everything is ok :crying:


----------



## Tanya1989

do you have to physically turn it to invisible then? i think she must have turn it off then?


----------



## Gertrude

Well I'm off now too, I'll look in in the morning!

Nite nite peeps x


----------



## Tanya1989

night gertrude x


----------



## Acacia86

Tanya1989 said:


> do you have to physically turn it to invisible then? i think she must have turn it off then?


You have to go through your user cp. So yes you have to do it yourself.


----------



## Acacia86

Gertrude said:


> Well I'm off now too, I'll look in in the morning!
> 
> Nite nite peeps x


Night Gertrude xx


----------



## Lealou

i feel so sorry my little girl was in labour at the same time and thankfully delivered all of hers ok but i feel for her i was delivering my friends pups last night myself otherwise if she was close enough i might have been able to help i feel so useless its an absolute shame when you lose a pup you feel so guilty as if you should have done something best wishes rotti hope is well hun xx


----------



## deb53

I'm off now everyone.

The meds have beaten me.

Night Night.

Top tottie Rottie ...I hope and pray Lucy is ok. Am thinking of you both


----------



## Tanya1989

night deb x


----------



## Indie

Poor baby i hope everything is ok if there are anymore.


----------



## Tanya1989

Well this is me out for the night now. Night to those who are still here xx


----------



## Acacia86

Tanya1989 said:


> Well this is me out for the night now. Night to those who are still here xx


Night Tanya xxx I will be here for a bit but then i need bed.


----------



## tashi

Any news this morning


----------



## Clare7435

tashi said:


> Any news this morning


I'm hoping no news is good news fingers crossed
Clare xx


----------



## wooliewoo

was thinking the same tashi......hope to hear soon alot of us have worried all night


----------



## tashi

wooliewoo said:


> was thinking the same tashi......hope to hear soon alot of us have worried all night


dont know how many times I woke and wanted to check the computer


----------



## GoldenShadow

tashi said:


> dont know how many times I woke and wanted to check the computer


You need an iPhone, I'm back on bed on it too cold having been outside!

Hopefully they went to the vets or something  xx


----------



## Freyja

I kept an eye on it on my phone during the night until the battery went flat I was hoping for some good news this morning. My phone is back on charge ready for whilst I'm at work.


Hopefuly we will get some good news later.


----------



## tashi

Tinsley said:


> You need an iPhone, I'm back on bed on it too cold having been outside!
> 
> Hopefully they went to the vets or something  xx


Think my OH would have something to say if I was on that as well in the night lol, he would move me out to a room of my own

Where can I buy one from NOW!!!!!!! lol


----------



## GoldenShadow

tashi said:


> Think my OH would have something to say if I was on that as well in the night lol, he would move me out to a room of my own
> 
> Where can I buy one from NOW!!!!!!! lol


:laugh: if royal mail were better Id post you mine


----------



## TORY

Now..Now...tashi 
Morning all.....No news yet....
My Laptop froze in the early hours I could not do anything....
But seems OK now......:smile5:


----------



## Spaniel mad

I was awake most of the night thinking about Lucy. I hope shes ok


----------



## Wyndham

morning all, no news yet then? Ihope all went well and rottie & lucy are ok.

Laura


----------



## Temerist

maybe we will get some news after school run time if she has got children


----------



## Bearpaw

Good morning Totti,(morning all),was hoping to read good news this morning but im guessing you had a really tough night and will update us when you get the chance.You had SOOOO much support and best wishes last night from everyone on here,id like to say how wonderful it was to see everyone pulling together,many of us tried so hard not to post too much but it didnt mean we cared any less,just wanted to give those who knew more a chance to help you.I hope you found that help and support.
Look forward to hearing from you later,best wishes to you and Lucy xx


----------



## newflove

I hope she comes on to up date us!:smile5:


----------



## Debs61

Morning everyone,..I was here last night but not speaking as tottie was having trouble and I was watching the help she was getting...Id just like to say that you all deserve a huge round of applause for the help and advice you gave last night, welldone everyone. I truly hope that Lucy is ok and so are anymore pups she might have had:crying:
My girl is due in 2 weeks and I hope that I can ask for any advice i might need on here aswell...
Has anyone heard anything from Tottie?


----------



## celicababe1986

No news?? I dosed of with the laptop on my chest last night

my Oh woke me up and draggged me into the bedroom. Woke up first thing wondering if Lucy was ok:crying:

Saying a prayer for them and hoping things are fine.....hope no news means good news ??:huh:


----------



## nikkix5

Awww what a heart renching thread. So sorry for the loss of your little one RIP. 
Hope everything is ok, we all waiting with baited breath for news.

Nikki


----------



## Natik

i didnt post on this thread but was reading it last night and checking in for some news...

Im so sorry about the pup and i really hope mum is ok and u too... !


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I felt so damn usless last night trying to help her. Really hard being the other side of a computer screen. I was literly in tears helping. I do hope she have at least one pup out of this sad story. I was in the same postion when my Chihuahua gave birth to two puppies where I had to "swing2 and rub for 7 mins to get them back to life, lucky both survived. I always worry about tryinhg to get them breathing after 10 mins as the brain would be starved of oxygen. So I always say I would give up on mine after 10 mins if they are cold, if they were warm I would carry on for exta 5mins.
RIP little puppy.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

lucy has been given the oxi something jab that will push anything onto the next stage if there is anything left.

had a tought & rough night. lucy is panting lots but nothing else has come yet.

thanks for everything everyone


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Debs61 said:


> Morning everyone,..I was here last night but not speaking as tottie was having trouble and I was watching the help she was getting...Id just like to say that you all deserve a huge round of applause for the help and advice you gave last night, welldone everyone. I truly hope that Lucy is ok and so are anymore pups she might have had:crying:
> My girl is due in 2 weeks and I hope that I can ask for any advice i might need on here aswell...
> Has anyone heard anything from Tottie?


Thank you, it was really upsetting and I was in tears litterly trying to help here.


----------



## Debs61

Wishing you all the best and really hope there is at least one pup left there...good luck and people are here if you need them
Is Lucy ok in herself though?


----------



## TORY

What did the vet say......:huh:
Sorry meant to ask how you are feeling....and Lucy...


----------



## jardine

I have been so worried all night about you and lucy, does the vet think there is any more to come. 
best wishes
ann


----------



## thisby1

Poor Totti and poor Lucy....I do hope all is ok with dear Lucy. Did the vet scan her for further pups/heartbeats? Have they mentioned a section?

How heartbreaking for you xxx


----------



## Clare7435

Did he vet not scan to see if there was anything else in there before givng the jab? Poor Lucy I'll bet she's so exhausted, at least if the vet scanned her you'd have the chance of opting for a c section.
Good luck and keep us poted where you can xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

no the vet does not think there are any more to come. Lucy is fine in herself, just sleepy.

just read the other post- have to say it was interesting to read-

*didnt go to the vets because of money  nice to know people just jump to conclusions - not that i was already on phone to vets, going to vets etc 

*and from what i can make out - leaving my kids at home   - cause i am stupid!!! my kids are 5 & 3 so nevewr would they be left at home!!

and money never entered my head once


----------



## Bearpaw

Im glad Lucy is ok this morning hun.I hope you are ok too,was a tough time for you but you did a great job,even though the pup didnt make it.
Take care of yourself.xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Bearpaw said:


> Im glad Lucy is ok this morning hun.I hope you are ok too,was a tough time for you but you did a great job,even though the pup didnt make it.
> Take care of yourself.xx


thank you

i dont feel like i did but my girl is ok and thats all that matters


----------



## thisby1

Totti, don't even bother about negative comments, take the support and good vibes and look after yourself and Lucy. Sending you a big hug and hot cuppa xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> lucy has been given the oxi something jab that will push anything onto the next stage if there is anything left.
> 
> had a tought & rough night. lucy is panting lots but nothing else has come yet.
> 
> thanks for everything everyone


You are more than welcome hun, You did so well last night fighting for the little one. My heart went out to you so much and really was willing that puppy to breath for you. As long as mum is doing well and she is going to be ok that is all that matters now. Mum is now your main concern, hoping everything goes well today for her. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## celicababe1986

Sorry for the little pup. 
hope your ok and Lucy is ok.


----------



## jardine

i was amazed how members were jumping to conclusions about money etc, anyone with any sense reading your messages could see you were allways at the vets and that lucy came first,
Ann


----------



## Gertrude

top-totty-rotti said:


> no the vet does not think there are any more to come. Lucy is fine in herself, just sleepy.
> 
> just read the other post- have to say it was interesting to read-
> 
> **didnt go to the vets because of money  nice to know people just jump to conclusions - not that i was already on phone to vets, going to vets etc
> 
> *and from what i can make out - leaving my kids at home  * - cause i am stupid!!! my kids are 5 & 3 so nevewr would they be left at home!!
> 
> and money never entered my head once


People 'skip' over posts and dont read them properly, thats why this happens....a lot! 

So glad you and Lucy are doing ok, so sorry about lil' pup xxx
I was 'glued' for the whole of last night xxx


----------



## wooliewoo

Bless ya hun, you and Lucy have been through it.......but you did all you could, although its hard please dont beat yourself up over it. You still have Lucy and who knows a little miricle may still happen xxxx (there was 22 hours time diff between my Lucys first & last pup)


----------



## Debs61

Do you have to take her back to the vet to check there arent any more pups there...or will the oxytocin jab show that theres nothing there. Im really sorry about the pup, my heart goes out to you. Hope lucy is ok though.


----------



## Temerist

i maybe was out of line with what i said but I think maybe i worded it more wrong than anything else, no harm or offence was ment, all i ment was the expence of out of hours vet treatment is daunting and can understand people possible wanting to wait till the morning, i didnt just mean you, as i mentioned i have known someone in a very similar situation to you. i am shocked the vet did not scan her though but was willling to jag her up again. if just for your own piece of mind you would like her scanning i still dont mind doing it.

on another note if there are no more pups and her only puppy she has lost the chances are she is really going to be in a state once she realises because they do know. if she does start to get bad maybe she could still feed one of these pups we have here if she has produced any milk.

will keep checking back to see how you are doing

Ian


----------



## wooliewoo

Debs61 said:


> Do you have to take her back to the vet to check there arent any more pups there...or will the oxytocin jab show that theres nothing there. Im really sorry about the pup, my heart goes out to you. Hope lucy is ok though.


The oxytocin jab acts the same as in humans.....it makes utreus contract. It will help expel anything inside be it a pup or remains of placenta etc...............although doesnt always work if a stuck pup as my dog had 3 oxy jabs but needed ceaser


----------



## jardine

what a nice offer Ian, im sure we all say things and perhaps not word them properly when we are worried.
Lets hope lucys ok thats the main thing in all this.


----------



## beckylock

wooliewoo said:


> The oxytocin jab acts the same as in humans.....it makes utreus contract. It will help expel anything inside be it a pup or remains of placenta etc...............although doesnt always work if a stuck pup as my dog had 3 oxy jabs but needed ceaser


I had a mare foal last year and we had to jab her every hr for 3 days to get the placenta out. It was a worry I also had the vet out 2-3 times a day to keep an eye on her as they can go down hill so fast.

I am so sorry about your pup but you now have to think about your girl and be stong for her. Like the others have said I would get her to the vets for a scan just to make sure nothing is left inside. Last thing you want is for her to get ill.

Sending you lots of love and a massive drink.


----------



## Clare7435

top-totty-rotti said:


> no the vet does not think there are any more to come. Lucy is fine in herself, just sleepy.
> 
> just read the other post- have to say it was interesting to read-
> 
> *didnt go to the vets because of money  nice to know people just jump to conclusions - not that i was already on phone to vets, going to vets etc
> 
> *and from what i can make out - leaving my kids at home   - cause i am stupid!!! my kids are 5 & 3 so nevewr would they be left at home!!
> 
> and money never entered my head once


I think you missuderstood hun, the comment was I hope you didnt have to go to the vets alone and somone babysat so you culd go with stud dog lady to the vet...also that you had to leave lucy alone whilsticing the kids up. I dont think anyone acused you of leaving the kids alone....its so easy to missread whilst tired. Th person who offered the scan....sorry cant remeber yur name scan person....was trying to help and not upset but like all of us, was worried about you andLucy,,,,,if I where you I'd accept the kind offer and get her scanned, youhave nothin to loose.
Hope allgoes well
Clare xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

we have just come back from the vets & he did not scan her, as he can not feel anything - he said that he would give her the jab which would clear her basically and if there is anything else there it would be pushed onto the next stage.

i am not wanting to aruge with anyone on this site as people have been great and offered some fab advice, but i do feel that some people have jumped to conclusions.


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Hello totti, I didnt come on last night, but just caught up now, wow what a night for you. Was there just the one pup then? Sorry to hear it didnt make it. RIP lil one! I hope Lucy is ok. You got some great help last night. Well dont to all of you who stayed on to help. You all deserve a pat on the back!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yea bad night - & just 1 pup


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I hope you are coping ok today, I cant say hope you are feeling better coz obviously you wouldnt feel any better. But what I can say is that you did really well last night with all the comotion going on around you. You fought for the little puppy but sadly it was not to be. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

the vet said that by the looks of things the puppy could not have been saved as he thought the cord had been strangulating it whilst lucy was pushing & has been starved of oxygen for too long.

im gutted cant say im feeling any better probably just as upset. my 2 children were asking where the baby was this morning as they were up when lucy's water broke & saw her in labour :crying:


----------



## Tanya1989

Aww thats so sad :crying: I hope Lucy settles down soon. Must be a shock for her too


----------



## cav

so sorry it turned out this way
hugs to you and lucy xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> the vet said that by the looks of things the puppy could not have been saved as he thought the cord had been strangulating it whilst lucy was pushing & has been starved of oxygen for too long.
> 
> im gutted cant say im feeling any better probably just as upset. my 2 children were asking where the baby was this morning as they were up when lucy's water broke & saw her in labour :crying:


It is hard to explaine to kids isnt it. I bet there were so excited getting up this morning too.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yea explaining that the puppy had died was pretty shitty but although i still have tears down my face - im so glad that my lucy is ok, shes asleep at the min- shes had a long night

im going to bury the little angel soon, before the kids come home

how long should i leave the whelping box up for, shes not laid in it shes out for the count on the sofa 

i was hoping that all this had been a bad dream and that i'd wake up & lucy would still be my fatty bum bum and that i wouldn't nag at her to have them im just so sad :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> yea explaining that the puppy had died was pretty shitty but although i still have tears down my face - im so glad that my lucy is ok, shes asleep at the min- shes had a long night
> 
> im going to bury the little angel soon, before the kids come home
> 
> how long should i leave the whelping box up for, shes not laid in it shes out for the count on the sofa
> 
> i was hoping that all this had been a bad dream and that i'd wake up & lucy would still be my fatty bum bum and that i wouldn't nag at her to have them im just so sad :crying: :crying: :crying:


Myself, I would take the box away now, and make her comfortable in her other bed, give her lots of love as I know you will. When my mates dog lost a puppy, we decided to get a shoe box and line it with cotton wool and a nice peice of clothe, her son put in a nice little poem and a flower bless him and we got him to tape the box closed and he helped bury the little one. How old are you kids, my mates son is 10. This is what we did anyway, you may not want to do that. 
As long as mum is doing well that is more important now. hugs to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## deb53

Good Morning Totti

Sorry Hun about the little one and Lucy and you.

It was me that mentioned about you going to the vets and that you had children there.

I did not say about you leaving them I said that that you would need to get a sitter for them. Another worry for you.

I was with you all the way last night, willing the pup to breathe, crying for you and concerned about Lucy.

There was no way I would have thought or written about you leaving the children I was saying about you would have to arrange a sitter too.

My yhoughts are wiyh you and Lucy and with your children waking up to no pups and having to try and understand that nature is cruel


----------



## Bearpaw

Temerist said:


> on another note if there are no more pups and her only puppy she has lost the chances are she is really going to be in a state once she realises because they do know. if she does start to get bad maybe she could still feed one of these pups we have here if she has produced any milk.
> 
> will keep checking back to see how you are doing
> 
> Ian


Temerist,that is a wonderful thought,bless you,you have such a big heart x


----------



## luvmydogs

So sorry to hear about the pup. Glad Lucy is ok though, just give her lots of cuddles.

A word of caution - make sure you put the pup in a sealed container before burying - dogs have incredible noses and have been known to dig dead puppies up. :crying:


----------



## Temerist

because i have been in this position before i know how upsetting and hard it is. totti offered help to me when i needed it, its only fair i return the offer


----------



## luvmydogs

If she has milk it would be a great idea for her to be a foster mum to the unfortunate pups.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

as far as we know there is only the one pup, i have just burried her :crying:

my little girls are 3 & 5 so i think they would be more upset to know i had burried her, but it does sound really nice what you did


----------



## top-totty-rotti

luvmydogs said:


> If she has milk it would be a great idea for her to be a foster mum to the unfortunate pups.


i thought a foster mum had been found already


----------



## Temerist

we do already have a foster mum, and i obviously have to consider the welfare of these pups but if lucy is producing milk and is getting stressed over the ordeal its something we could talk about even for just one of the pups. im not sure if lucy will be producing milk now though


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i dont know, shes just walking around the house sniffing everywhere :crying: so sad to watch


----------



## Temerist

she is deffinatly searching for her pups

my boerboel bitch recently had a litter and she was extremely protective over them, she lost her whole first litter and it was heartbreaking so i know what you and lucy are going through


----------



## carebear

what a rough night for all of us, was up till 11.30 with you. went to bed with tears rolling and a lump in my throte its nice to know how many people were with you. sod any negitive people there are always people out there who know better. or at least they think they do. you did really well last night, glad lucy is ok, give her a big hug from all of us.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> as far as we know there is only the one pup, i have just burried her :crying:
> 
> my little girls are 3 & 5 so i think they would be more upset to know i had burried her, but it does sound really nice what you did


Ah they are very young so would be the same as they wouldnt understand. xxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

carebear said:


> what a rough night for all of us, was up till 11.30 with you. went to bed with tears rolling and a lump in my throte its nice to know how many people were with you. sod any negitive people there are always people out there who know better. or at least they think they do. you did really well last night, glad lucy is ok, give her a big hug from all of us.


thanks hun xx


----------



## Pug_D

Poor Lucy  its so so sad,

I hope she, and you are feeling stronger soon xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Temerist said:


> she is deffinatly searching for her pups
> 
> my boerboel bitch recently had a litter and she was extremely protective over them, she lost her whole first litter and it was heartbreaking so i know what you and lucy are going through


i cant imagine loosing the whole litter its been hard enough loosing this one, i feel like i have lost a child myself


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

carebear said:


> what a rough night for all of us, was up till 11.30 with you. went to bed with tears rolling and a lump in my throte its nice to know how many people were with you. sod any negitive people there are always people out there who know better. or at least they think they do. you did really well last night, glad lucy is ok, give her a big hug from all of us.


Hear Hear..........ditto that.


----------



## Mum2Alfie

I cant imagine what your going through! Just concentrate on the mummy who is also gonna go through alot now. Especially if she is looking for her pups. We are all thinking of you!:crying:


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you

i have just let our other girl back in & lucy gave her a big lick & there now curled up on sofa together


----------



## Debs61

This is my opinion only, but I would consider fostering a couple of pups if my bitch had just lost hers. Those other pups need a helping hand..so to speak and it might help Lucy get over the loss of hers. The decision is yours at the end of the day, but if shes producing colostrum and milk then its a shame not to give her some pups to feed. Not wishing to offend anyone by suggesting this though
Good luck with whatever you do decide.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i dont know what to do for the best


----------



## Debs61

Someone on here who has more experiance will be able to help, what I suggested is what I would do in your situation...only you can decide


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> thank you
> 
> i have just let our other girl back in & lucy gave her a big lick & there now curled up on sofa together


Aww she have got another female to help her, funny how they know each one is sad isnt it. Nice she have another dog to keep her company. She will have lots of loves off your kids when they get home too.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i know little peppa knows shes sad, and there both snuggled up


----------



## jardine

I shall miss your night time chatter to brighten my long nights up, anytime you fancy a puppy cuddle you would be welcome to come and cuddle my tribe.
Best wishes to you and your children x


----------



## GillyR

awwwww tottie i wasnt on last night !!! i am so so sorry for lucy.

My girl had five, 2 stllborn, couldnt bring back, and two died a couple of days later......molly only had one baby left - but that one baby stopped her going into mourning.
That was my main concern - i have lost children myself, and hated the thought of molly having go through that awful loss.... 
.....if you do have an offer to foster a couple of pups - i wuold give lucy a try.... it will be good for lucy, if she accepts them.

Nature is very cruel, for both humans and animals.
Somethings are just beyond our control, no matter what we do. 
I am sorry, kiss that girl for me - amd seriously think about the fostering option....not every mom that losses all her pups /pup get the chance.

Much love xxx


----------



## Harvers

My heart goes out to you and lucy, I went through exactly the same as yourself with my bullmastiff girl a year ago.

I was glued last night when she started in labour but had come come off before she delivered, I came back on at 5 this morning and was sat here with tears streaming down my face as it just took me back to my experience. You did a wonderful job in lookng after your girl.

It is heartwrenching watching them searching for pup/puppies.

RIP little one

Michellexx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks again everyone for all your support

i dont know if it would be fair to unsettle the pups that have just found a new mummy though


----------



## GillyR

top-totty-rotti said:


> thanks again everyone for all your support
> 
> i dont know if it would be fair to unsettle the pups that have just found a new mummy though


Speak to teremist.....he seems to know his stuff, and i am sure he wouldnt offer if it would do harm to the pups.


----------



## celicababe1986

top-totty-rotti said:


> thanks again everyone for all your support
> 
> i dont know if it would be fair to unsettle the pups that have just found a new mummy though


I have no experience in this, therefore the only advice I can give is to talk to Temerist (forgotten exact name) and see what he suggests.

Try and get some rest too, I know its hard when your 'grieving'. we are all here for you and wish you well. xx


----------



## Bearpaw

Totti ,it would certainly be worth considering. Obviously she will mourn,as you are doing,and if a foster will ease that and Ian is willing to help,it must be worth a go.May make it a little easier for you and the children also.
Im sure a foster pup (not sure on their age) will be happy as long as it has food and love! And im certain Ian will guide you through it all.


----------



## jardine

totti think carefully it is a lovely idea but would you and the children want to give the puppy up at the end of it, also it will constantly remind you of what could have been.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

certain answer of no the puppy would end up staying here 
that had already been decided when we found out lucy could have just been having the one


----------



## GillyR

Bearpaw said:


> Totti ,it would certainly be worth considering. Obviously she will mourn,as you are doing,and if a foster will ease that and Ian is willing to help,it must be worth a go.May make it a little easier for you and the children also.
> Im sure a foster pup (not sure on their age) will be happy as long as it has food and love! And im certain Ian will guide you through it all.


I dont think she would go into mourning if she gets the foster pups soon, if she takes it as her own, then she will assume it is her own - they do not know the difference imo.

Although yes it may remind you, but it is Lucy who will benefit. And maybe you could keep the foster pup?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i have sent a private message to ian - asking what he thinks i should do

shes asleep at min, watched my ever move when i just took all the bedding out of the whelping box  bless her


----------



## GillyR

Awww bless her xxxx 

FIngers crossed xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> i have sent a private message to ian - asking what he thinks i should do
> 
> shes asleep at min, watched my ever move when i just took all the bedding out of the whelping box  bless her


Awww poor thing, so sad for her and for you too.


----------



## Catzlover

Sorry for your loss.:crying:

IMO you need to find another vet though. I would take up the offer from the member to scan her, your vet said 'one', then he said 'them' now he's back to 'one', the only way to really know is to get her checked over, an x-ray or another scan.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i saw a different vet this morning as my vetr was not in, he gave her the jab and said that will move anything onto the next stage but shes not panting or anything now just asleep


----------



## Catzlover

Poor girl, hopefully that's it* and she can start on the path to healing.

*obviously 'it' doesn't cover the pain of loss etc, I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yes i totaly agree, lets hope that she can put this behind her


----------



## lauz_1982

top-totty-rotti said:


> yes i totaly agree, lets hope that she can put this behind her


top-totty-rotty,

I've just seen this thread and had a quick scan of your posts - I'm not a breeder and have no experience but just wanted to stop by and send you a big hug! You've had an awful time but I hope you, Lucy and your family are all ok.

Laura


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you laura x


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

Just catching up from 11.30pm last night.

I'm sorry for the loss of the wee one and i'm glad your girl is ok. Time i went to bed and woke up, i was thinking of you.


Sending hugs


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you


----------



## Stephny691

Another person adding to all the hugs and praise. I admire you're strength through all of this. You clearly love your dog to pieces and I'm so sorry about the little one. I hope Lucy gets through this and that she's healthy and happy again. 
Sending bigs hugs.
x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thank you xx


----------



## canuckjill

top totty, I'm so sorry, I don't know what else to say that hasn't already been said. Big hugs for you, Lucy and your children. To everyone on here God Bless you for lending an ear and your advise..luv Jill


----------



## top-totty-rotti

im pretty lost for words myself - ive been ringing around the rescue centres near me to see if i can be of a hand to anyone no luck at min


----------



## Nonnie

Has she passed the placenta yet?

Sorry if i missed the post where you've said if she has or hasnt.


----------



## Clare7435

Nonnie said:


> Has she passed the placenta yet?
> 
> Sorry if i missed the post where you've said if she has or hasnt.


Oh dear I hope so, that'd be an infection risk, and in all honesty after hearing what the vet has been like I wouldnt have thought he's have even asked
xx


----------



## archiebaby

i havent been on for ages but was checking your thread last night and am really sorry the way things turned out i know how you are feeling about the puppy but what happened to me was the other way round, i had the puppy but lost the mummy during whelping and believe me it was so devestating at least you still have lucy and you didnt get to know the little one, i know it dosent make you feel better at the moment but lucy is the top concern and hopefully she will be back to normal very soon. sorry about the little one


----------



## canuckjill

TTR has said the placenta passed they gave her a jab in case there were remnants of it....Jill


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yes it came straight after the puppy


----------



## top-totty-rotti

archiebaby said:


> i havent been on for ages but was checking your thread last night and am really sorry the way things turned out i know how you are feeling about the puppy but what happened to me was the other way round, i had the puppy but lost the mummy during whelping and believe me it was so devestating at least you still have lucy and you didnt get to know the little one, i know it dosent make you feel better at the moment but lucy is the top concern and hopefully she will be back to normal very soon. sorry about the little one


hugs your way - that is terrible

im still upset about the loss of lucys baby but lucy is safe & she is all that matters to me right now
i cant imagine what you must have felt like loosing the mummy xxx


----------



## archiebaby

thank you .breeding is just not about cute little puppies quite a lot of the time there is some serious heartbreak along the way


----------



## celicababe1986

How is Lucy now?
Also stupid question but how are you?


----------



## newflove

hi, hope you are all ok and that lucy is ok, wishing you all the luck in the futue. xx


----------



## Bearpaw

Hi Totti,how are you doing hun? Lucy ok tonite?
I expect you are well tired after last night.Anyway,was just wondering how you were.xx


----------



## mitch4

i was reading last night and felt sick for you, you have been through such a terrible ordeal with your girly my heart goes out to you take care and your Lucy is one lucky doggie to have a brill mum like you xxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Hi all

Lucy is just quiet, shes been sleeping most of the time but every so often she'l start crying and run around the house sniffing
shes eaten a little this morning and shes back to sleep now, she dont like been hassled at the moment she likes to be on herself

I'm not too bad - just glad that Lucy will eventually be ok
was asleep on the sofa last night at about 7 - was shattered

My 2 children have taken it uite bad that there is no more babies, i think that is what upsets me the most that Lucy is clearly upset from it all and that my children cant understand why there is no more 

I have to say that the other night really did upset me that i could not save this little girls life, and i have had people ask me if i would do it again & the answer at the moment has to be no - Lucy means too much to me to even think that i could loose her - i would certainly want a mentor therre the whole time if i did again - no one knows what is around the corner but at the moment my answer would be no i would not do it again


----------



## tilly36

im so sorry about your puppy just caught up on thread i hope lucy is doing ok and you.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i'm sure we will be ok in time


----------



## jardine

Hi Rotti, glad lucy is ok, i think it might be an idea for you to do a thread about breeding your bitch when things go wrong, pointing out the costs financially and emotionally to you, so that people that just think dog breeding is about making money read about when it goes wrong and what it means.
Best wishes to you and your children
Ann


----------



## Bearpaw

Im glad you managed to get some rest.These lessons in life are really hard for children,but they are so accepting and will bounce back.
You did an amazing job the other night,please try and be gentle on yourself.Even if youd had a proffessional there,the chances are the outcome would have been the same,sadly,it just wasnt meant to be.
Have you had lots of support? have you been given lots of advise on how to manage Lucy getting through all this? I hope so,you know you had such amazing support the other night ,it really touched me that the people on here really pull together when needs be.
You take care of yourself ok! xx


----------



## jardine

Hello bearpaw, i agree with you totally about the other night there was so much support on here it was brilliant, im sure if everyone knew where rotti lived she would have had half the forum with her to try and help her, it show on the whole what a good forum this really is.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i think that i will open a new thread about when breeding does go wrong & just show its not just aboutthe cute little puppies 

in regards tothe help and support through this no, not really- the vet just said to watch Lucy doesn't get depressed ?? im keeping a close eye on her but she cant talk to me and tell me how shes feeling.

im really grateful to everyone on here who did give me adivce & help on the night, they really were all great - my stud owners dog has been around plenty & calls & texts all time to see how were getting on and if we need any help, she too has been great 

but i will certainly do a thread maybe later today, explaining when it goes bad 

i was silly really because you read all the bad stuff - and i just thought it wont happen to me, as im sure lots of people do - but it did. and i wouldn't wish it upon anyone


THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME & ADVISED ME

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## tes

hi tottie, i understand completly what your going through, this happened to us just last week. it was last wed when i found out my gsd was in labour (didnt know she was pregant!). Rang the vets for advice n had to take her straight up they scanned her n found one pup which they said they didnt think it had a heartbeat! she was given 2 jabs to get her contractions going n they said if she didnt have it that nite she would have to have a c section, i stayed up with her all nite but still no pup! Took her back to the vets n she was booked in for friday morning for the c section, all that thursday nite she was bad thought she would have it but still no pup, let her out in the garden next morning then set off to the vets we left katey there and came home at 1 pm rang the vets to arrange to pick her up then let my other gsd zak out into the garden, he was sniffing at something down the garden when i looked it was kateys pup just laid there on the grass! she mustve had it that morning before we set off to vets because i took her out on lead during the nite so i could watch her! We took the pup to vets to show him he said when he opened her up he thought she mustve eaten it as to why there wasnt one there.
She keeps looking for the pup and whines all the time its heartbreaking to watch. xx


----------



## GillyR

Did you get in touch with Ian regarding fostering pups?


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i sent him a privatte message but i haven't heard any thing back as yet


----------



## top-totty-rotti

tes said:


> hi tottie, i understand completly what your going through, this happened to us just last week. it was last wed when i found out my gsd was in labour (didnt know she was pregant!). Rang the vets for advice n had to take her straight up they scanned her n found one pup which they said they didnt think it had a heartbeat! she was given 2 jabs to get her contractions going n they said if she didnt have it that nite she would have to have a c section, i stayed up with her all nite but still no pup! Took her back to the vets n she was booked in for friday morning for the c section, all that thursday nite she was bad thought she would have it but still no pup, let her out in the garden next morning then set off to the vets we left katey there and came home at 1 pm rang the vets to arrange to pick her up then let my other gsd zak out into the garden, he was sniffing at something down the garden when i looked it was kateys pup just laid there on the grass! she mustve had it that morning before we set off to vets because i took her out on lead during the nite so i could watch her! We took the pup to vets to show him he said when he opened her up he thought she mustve eaten it as to why there wasnt one there.
> She keeps looking for the pup and whines all the time its heartbreaking to watch. xx


that is awful - thoughts are with you hun

how is she now? did you foster a puppy or anything? tht is what i have been advised to do from people on here. i rang round rescue centres yesterday bt not heard anything back yet, most said that they had nothing in 

its heart breaking what we have been through- my thoughts are with you and im sending hugs your way xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tes said:


> hi tottie, i understand completly what your going through, this happened to us just last week. it was last wed when i found out my gsd was in labour (didnt know she was pregant!). Rang the vets for advice n had to take her straight up they scanned her n found one pup which they said they didnt think it had a heartbeat! she was given 2 jabs to get her contractions going n they said if she didnt have it that nite she would have to have a c section, i stayed up with her all nite but still no pup! Took her back to the vets n she was booked in for friday morning for the c section, all that thursday nite she was bad thought she would have it but still no pup, let her out in the garden next morning then set off to the vets we left katey there and came home at 1 pm rang the vets to arrange to pick her up then let my other gsd zak out into the garden, he was sniffing at something down the garden when i looked it was kateys pup just laid there on the grass! she mustve had it that morning before we set off to vets because i took her out on lead during the nite so i could watch her! We took the pup to vets to show him he said when he opened her up he thought she mustve eaten it as to why there wasnt one there.
> She keeps looking for the pup and whines all the time its heartbreaking to watch. xx


That is so very sad, this is why we always say ALWAYS go out with your dogs when they are due on that day or around that time no matter what time of the day or night, just in case as some dogs think they want a pee and in fact they give birth outside. I know of a person on here last year mentioned about their dogs, they let there dog out the back at night and she gave birth to her puppy and they didnt now about it until they saw placenta hanging from them., It can happen so quickly. It is very heart rendering isnt it. so sad for the mum dog.


----------



## tes

hi, thanks hun my thoughts are with u aswell.. no havent thought about fostering it something i would do tho, just dont know how to go about it, was wondering what happens to the milk whether it drys up ect? was gonna mention it the vets on monday when i take her for her stitches out. Shes not as bad now still wondering round and she keeps going to the spot were we found the pup n licking the grass!, just trying to get her eat more shes just picking at the mo. Does anyone know how to go about fostering? and what the process is? xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

its just a case of finding a puppy that needs a mummy - but i dont know how long it takes for the milk to dry up, lucy still has milk but this only happened monday night 

lucy is the same with the picking of her food


----------



## GillyR

awww - i hope ian gets in touch - 

could you maybe post in the rescue and adoption part? offering her as a foster mom?
I am not sure about the milk - but unless milk is being expressed in one way or another it will dry up pretty quick i would imagine.
But, then it wouldnt be fair to express her milk if she doesnt get a foster pup iykwim.

Good luck xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yes i will post in there good idea  

i dont realy want to expres as it wouldn't be fair on her

il put a post up& see if anything comes from it x


----------



## tes

ye ill put katey on aswell, but dont know if its too late with her as it wa last friday when she had it, she as milk there still tho! xx


----------



## GillyR

tes said:


> ye ill put katey on aswell, but dont know if its too late with her as it wa last friday when she had it, she as milk there still tho! xx


Worth a try hun - good luck xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i have just put a post up for Lucy, just wait and see ow if anything comes from it


----------



## tes

just put one up for katey aswell, like u said its worth a try xxx


----------



## Bearpaw

Totti,you could just call him from the number on his site,im sure he'd be glad to hear from you.
Such a shame your vet hasnt been much of a support.Hopefully others who have been through this will give you some advise too.x


----------



## Bearpaw

Tes,im so sorry to hear about your pup too,hope mum is doing ok.Hug for you xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

ive just been to check on her upstairs and shes inside my quilt cover & shes shredded the whole quilt herself


----------



## H0lly

Hi , i was with the you all night the other night along with everyone else, Just a quick message to say, my thoughts are with you , your girls and of course Lucy, I hope everything gets back to "normal" Soon enough in your houshold, 

Take care xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

thanks 

has anyone got any idea why she would do this ??


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Bearpaw said:


> Totti,you could just call him from the number on his site,im sure he'd be glad to hear from you.
> Such a shame your vet hasnt been much of a support.Hopefully others who have been through this will give you some advise too.x


i dint know that he had a site??


----------



## Bearpaw

Totti,i didnt either until i looked on the rescue page,where you put up for a foster mum! scroll down and you will see his lovely site,it should have contact details on it 
Im sure she is just greiving hun,and maybe a foster will relieve this a little.
Give him a call and have a chat with him.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

it says the webpage has expired


----------



## tes

katey did this while she was in labour she shredded aload of card, n a couple of days ago she ripped hell out of my conseratory chair cushion!.. all this time iv been blaming poor zak for eating his way thro my dining room! xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

lucy has never been a chewer, i feel like she has the face on with me!!


----------



## tes

no katey asnt thats why its out of character for her...but i guess its frustration, she asnt done anything since xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

il have to keep an eye out i suppose  

makes me feel terrible watching her go through this


----------



## GillyR

top-totty-rotti said:


> thanks
> 
> has anyone got any idea why she would do this ??


They can do this after the birth, mine done it for a few days after - i guess they still have the nesting instinct  
Poor love, she must be so confused.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i feel so awful for putting her through anything like this. my mum suggested mybe gettin another puppy- but it wouldn't be one she could nurse - as the ones for sale are from 8weeks on??


----------



## tes

i bought zak when he was 8 weeks (hes nearly 2 now) katey loved him i was abit worried as shed only been the only dog...but she was brill with him helped me out loads with the house training! hes bigger than her now but he knows shes the boss, if shes got a bone he wont even attempt to take it off her just lays near her watching n picking up the bits shes dropped. xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

bless him -

lucy has another dog already - peppa shes also 2 knows lucy is the boss also- but she seems to be laying low at the min - staying out of lucys way i think


----------



## GillyR

I cant advise - but you was going to keep the pup, so you was prepared to have three dogs 
at 8 weeks, a pup might still try and get milk - but it is wether Lucy will take to her at 8 weeks ? 

I dont know xxxx


----------



## tes

she must know somethings wrong, zaks being careful around katey, poor lad it was him who found pup wonder if he knows its his? when katey was in labour she spent ages cleaning him he didnt mind tho just lay there asleep xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

oh i dont kno what to do for the best- really i dont!! :crying:


----------



## Clare7435

Not had chance to read many posts today so forgive me if I've missed anything but Can you not ring Ian? He's got pups who need a sub mum....he would be down in no time and it'd do lucy the world of good.
Clare xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tes said:


> hi, thanks hun my thoughts are with u aswell.. no havent thought about fostering it something i would do tho, just dont know how to go about it, was wondering what happens to the milk whether it drys up ect? was gonna mention it the vets on monday when i take her for her stitches out. Shes not as bad now still wondering round and she keeps going to the spot were we found the pup n licking the grass!, just trying to get her eat more shes just picking at the mo. Does anyone know how to go about fostering? and what the process is? xxx


you could go to your vets and ask them if they are aware of anyone wanting a nusing dog to foster their puppies,??? He/she may know of someone.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i have sent ian a private message & also shelly who brought him to the site - i have been on his website but its down at the min


----------



## luvmydogs

top-totty-rotti said:


> oh i dont kno what to do for the best- really i dont!! :crying:


Don't worry, if you don't get pups for her to foster, she WILL get over it. This is nature, unfortunately. These things happen. She will be ok, it just takes time. Hugs.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> thanks
> 
> has anyone got any idea why she would do this ??


I would think it would be to do with her loosing her puppy and still wanting to nest. The box is not there now so she is making her own. If you were going to foster then you could bring the box back when the puppy arrives with you. All this will still be confusing and upsetting for her. Her hormones will be all over the place.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

yea true - im still trying to find her a puppy


----------



## luvmydogs

My bitch shreds stuff (not in the whelping box) for about a week after she whelps. Don't panic.


----------



## luvmydogs

top-totty-rotti said:


> yea true - im still trying to find her a puppy


You also need to be prepared for the fact that she might no accept a strange puppy, even if you find some.


----------



## tes

top-totty-rotti said:


> i have sent ian a private message & also shelly who brought him to the site - i have been on his website but its down at the min


if he has any pups that need a foster mum will u let me know please? thanks xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

I just dont like to see her so sad 

its heart breaking


----------



## Clare7435

Ill try the site if you want it might jut be something to do with the server you're on, xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

no website still down, spoken to shell and she says she will try and get in contact

lucy has collected stuffed teddys and taken them inbetween my childrens bed- laid cuddling them


----------



## Temerist

hi, sorry i havent been back in touch for some reason i cant send pms or reply to them (must just be me i have this problem on every forum i ever join lol) website is currently down but I am working on it to get it sorted.

I am more than happy to discuss Lucy fostering one of these pups but before you decide I need to make you aware that this would not be permenant, it would ideally be only until the pup was weaned so looking at about 3 weeks. i know in a previous post you mentioned you wouldnt be able to give the pup up if she nursed it, but im afraid this litter is now reserved.


----------



## newflove

I have to say that the other night really did upset me that i could not save this little girls life, and i have had people ask me if i would do it again & the answer at the moment has to be no - Lucy means too much to me to even think that i could loose her - i would certainly want a mentor therre the whole time if i did again - no one knows what is around the corner but at the moment my answer would be no i would not do it again [/QUOTE]

hi, i wouldnt let this really bad experience put you of breeding forever maybe in a year or so you will feel like trying again, if it hadnt been a singleton pup this might not have happened, ive heard people have a singleton and next time have normal size litters you just need to put is down to experience and learn from it next time get a better vet and a mentor and before long you will be advising people who are just starting out, you sound a very nice person who loves there dogs at then end of the day you only had days to prepare next time could be a completly different experience for you.
whatever you decided im sure you will have your dogs best interset at heart:smile5: x


----------



## top-totty-rotti

Temerist said:


> hi, sorry i havent been back in touch for some reason i cant send pms or reply to them (must just be me i have this problem on every forum i ever join lol) website is currently down but I am working on it to get it sorted.
> 
> I am more than happy to discuss Lucy fostering one of these pups but before you decide I need to make you aware that this would not be permenant, it would ideally be only until the pup was weaned so looking at about 3 weeks. i know in a previous post you mentioned you wouldnt be able to give the pup up if she nursed it, but im afraid this litter is now reserved.


no problem, i think i would be best off not doing this then as i wouldn't be able to give the puppy up - im sure i would get too attached to it.

i may look into buying a new puppy i dont know


----------



## top-totty-rotti

newflove said:


> I have to say that the other night really did upset me that i could not save this little girls life, and i have had people ask me if i would do it again & the answer at the moment has to be no - Lucy means too much to me to even think that i could loose her - i would certainly want a mentor therre the whole time if i did again - no one knows what is around the corner but at the moment my answer would be no i would not do it again


hi, i wouldnt let this really bad experience put you of breeding forever maybe in a year or so you will feel like trying again, if it hadnt been a singleton pup this might not have happened, ive heard people have a singleton and next time have normal size litters you just need to put is down to experience and learn from it next time get a better vet and a mentor and before long you will be advising people who are just starting out, you sound a very nice person who loves there dogs at then end of the day you only had days to prepare next time could be a completly different experience for you.
whatever you decided im sure you will have your dogs best interset at heart:smile5: x[/QUOTE]

you could well be right, but at the moment seeing lucy go throught this is terrible & i wish i would have never put her through it all- but no one knows whats around the corner xx


----------



## alaun

I've only just caught up with this thread, I'm so sorry for the ordeal you, Lucy and your family have been through. My thoughts are with you. Xx


----------



## tashi

Are you keeping an eye on her teats, be aware because of mastitus


----------



## mitch4

I think youd be best off just letting her work her way through this sad as it is she will probably bounce back far quicker without fostering a puppy, it wont have any smell about it she knows so may well not accept it and will just linger things for her as at 3 weeks it will be taken away from her, if mollys pups had been taken away from her at 3 weeks shed have pined. and dont blame you for not wanting to put her through this again xxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

tashi said:


> Are you keeping an eye on her teats, be aware because of mastitus


her teats look pretty normal, just saggy (sorry didnt know how else to put it) 

how can i tel for mastitus?


----------



## tashi

top-totty-rotti said:


> her teats look pretty normal, just saggy (sorry didnt know how else to put it)
> 
> how can i tel for mastitus?


one (or perhaps more) will go hard and there will be heat in them sounds like they are ok though but just do keep an eye


----------



## top-totty-rotti

will do - also sorry if i had a bit of a go the other night/ morning i was just lashing out


----------



## tashi

top-totty-rotti said:


> will do - also sorry if i had a bit of a go the other night/ morning i was just lashing out


No worries just think everyone was concerned for you and Lucy and all trying to help out even though it perhaps didnt seem that way


----------



## top-totty-rotti

i can certianly see that now when i look back, think it was just too overwhelmed by it all


----------



## jotylo

Ok, now very curious if she had the one puppy, if there were more? how did it turn out? all for the best I'm hoping.



top-totty-rotti said:


> Hi all
> 
> went for scan with Lucy when she was at 40 days the scan came up as negative... so carried on with day to day things as normal....
> 
> any how.... Lucy looked as though her teets were getting bigger but not really putting much weight on.. she then over the past few days has been having a white stringy discharge... so yesterday i rang my vet he asked me to go back in....
> 
> He saw Lucy and said well she does look pregnant but i cant feel anything... so he suggested a re-scan, he said this would pick up if the womb was inflamed causing infection & if nothing showed he would treat as a phantom and give her some kind of injection to stop any milk been produced....
> 
> he put the scan machine on and there it was... a tiny spine & the little heart beat!!! he said the only thing i should be worried of is that there looks to be only 1 but she is carrying very high....
> 
> she is also due within 5 days
> 
> i know that i was expecting this but after been told there was nothing there & lucy not to really change until just now i had nothing pre-pared .... so it was all systems go yesterday....
> i went through a stage of feeling terrible yesterday cause i thought she'd not been pregnant therefore not been on puppy food etc.. but now i know ihave a few days to get organised!!
> 
> has anyone else been told this before??


----------



## Murphyandfi

jotylo said:


> Ok, now very curious if she had the one puppy, if there were more? how did it turn out? all for the best I'm hoping.


She had one pup, but unfortunately he wasn't alive at birth.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well guys
ive kind of been avoiding the site lately, dont really want to be glad for everyone with little puppies, but im getting there now!

had to have lucy back to vets today as she now has an infection! certainly been through the wars!!

shes been panting loads over the past few days and has her back today to vets & she has a swollen womb  

so a weeks worth of anti biotics & some gav stop (to stop her producing milk & to settle her hormones)

just thought id say hello, and give an update on lucy  
hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## RachyBobs

top-totty-rotti said:


> well guys
> ive kind of been avoiding the site lately, dont really want to be glad for everyone with little puppies, but im getting there now!
> 
> had to have lucy back to vets today as she now has an infection! certainly been through the wars!!
> 
> shes been panting loads over the past few days and has her back today to vets & she has a swollen womb
> 
> so a weeks worth of anti biotics & some gav stop (to stop her producing milk & to settle her hormones)
> 
> just thought id say hello, and give an update on lucy
> hope everyone is ok xx


Aww hun im feeling for you and Lucy, my bitch had an infection also - i hope it clears up asap. Give her a big cuddle from me ..


----------



## Bearpaw

Awww Hello Totti,i was wondering how you and Lucy are.Sorry to hear she now has an infection,poor thing!! Hope she gets better soon.Take care of yourself. x


----------



## jardine

hi rotti, sorry poor old lucy is going through the wars at the moment, i really hope your luck changes soon. This has been a very stressful time for you and hopefully now youve caught up with some sleep your feeling a bit better.
love to you and lucy
Ann


----------



## celicababe1986

thats a shame about Lucy's infection. Surely the only way is up now!!

Hope she recovers quick and hope you are ok.


----------



## top-totty-rotti

hi all

just wanted to say a big THANKYOU to everyone on this site who helped me through the awful time with Lucy 

shes finally on the mend.. still on anti biotics but certainly looking better and starting to get back to her normal self!!

thanks again

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Awww thats great news! Keep being strong, it seems both of you are pulling each other through!


----------



## mel

awww i read this thread frm the begining im really sorry that the baby didnt make it but so pleased mum is on the mend ive been breeding for a few yrs n these things are sent to try us unfortunately ..

im glad u didnt take on any pups i personally think this is the wrong thing to do but my opinion....

and dnt want to have a fall out on ur thread but the person who sed that singleton pups become aggressive etc needs to give his head a shake i got a singleton she is now 7 months n the least agressive dog ever she is such a baby !

hope lucy continues to get better hun xxx


----------



## newflove

great news that lucy is on the mend:smile5:


----------



## alaun

That's great news, I'm so glad she's feeling better - and you too. Xx


----------



## wooliewoo

Great news that Lucy's on the mend x


----------



## Bearpaw

Hi Totti,im so glad to hear that Lucy is beginning to feel better,and you too.


----------



## celicababe1986

great news, things are finally looking up!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

top-totty-rotti said:


> hi all
> 
> just wanted to say a big THANKYOU to everyone on this site who helped me through the awful time with Lucy
> 
> shes finally on the mend.. still on anti biotics but certainly looking better and starting to get back to her normal self!!
> 
> thanks again
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That is really brilliant news for both you and Lucy. Very hard times that was but she came out of it and is on the mend bless her. xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti

well been running around with lucy - shes certainly on the mend 

love her to bits i do :001_tt1:
xxx


----------



## jardine

Lovely to hear that you and lucy are feeling better.
Ann


----------



## love_my_pets

Glad to hear things are going well x


----------

